# starting a new cycle! CD1 Dec 15



## Premomt

Ok so I am not giving up on the ladies from last cycle (sorry I got ahead of ya!)
Just lookin to see if anyone else was sharing my start date? 
Talk to me ladies!! What are you gonna do different this time around?


----------



## Premomt

Come on ladies, I know I'm not alone this time round.

If you see this, and already have a cycle starting around my time and have started another thread, let me know what it is so I can join!


----------



## claire99991

well the :witch: hasnt come yet but due today i got another :bfn: this morning and i got :witch: symptoms so im thinking today or tomorow at latest mine will come, using preeseed this month going to do the egg meets sperm plan this is my 7th cycle :cry:

I want my new year :bfp:

testing around the 15th/16th january.


----------



## Premomt

Sorry to hear it claire-bear! but welcome welcome welcome!


----------



## Poshie

Hello premomt. I just saw your post in the ttc forum and it appears we are same cycle day, ie. CD1 Dec 15. I am a member of another cycle team but I'll spread myself out between the two ;)

It'll be nice to share :D


----------



## claire99991

when u testing permont? how long is your cycle


----------



## Leila Fae

Right, I was CD1 on 13th Dec so working on last month I'm expecting to ov around 26th. I'm with you Premomt!

x


----------



## Poshie

Hey Leila - you need to get yourself a ticker! :)


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey all! I am was CD1 as of Dec 12th, I am with you! My O day should be on x-mas day hehehe!! I am looking forward to seeing lots of :bfp: in the new year!!


----------



## Premomt

well if this cycle is anything like last cycle, I should Ov around the 24th, and if I am feeling preggers by new years I will test then. (though that would only be 8dpo IF i ov on the 24th...) If i'm not feelin preg I will wait till AF is due to test. But I also have my first OBGYN appt on the 8th, so if AF doesn't show by then, and I haven't tested, I will know that day!

BTW~ is it proper to see an ob if you are on AF? I haven't previously, but I wouldn't want to have to reschedule another appt.
Welcome to all!! so glad to see you!


----------



## Sam86

i should be ovulating around xmas day too. first day of last period was the 12th (ish). I have a load of ovulating tests for me to use around the 20th and up. this is my first time tracking my cycle. who knows.. might even be the month to conceive .. eeee! xx


----------



## Conswayla M

I have gone to the GYN when I had some old blood, they said they didn't mind it at all. Not sure if you are on your full blown AF if they can get the proper exam done that they need.

So looks like a lot of us ar O'ing right around xmas! Should be a good time to do some baby making :rofl:

I actually feel much more relaxed this month (well its only CD 7)so we will see how it goes. I actually put the idea in my head that I am NOT trying.....let's see how long that lasts for.

:dust:


----------



## jmac

I was CD1 on 15 December so I'm with you gals.


----------



## claire99991

i think its up to you weather u want to see a gyne when your on you period they have always said to me they dont mind at all its just if i felt uncomfy but im not shy haha x


----------



## Premomt

Thats what I thought. We will see when that day comes where I will be!


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, well I just tested :bfn: so I think if you'll have me, I'll hop on this buddy thread too. Expect AF any second. :cry: Look forward to getting to know you all~ Here's to our future :bfp:s! :wine:


----------



## readyforbaby

well CD1 is Dec. 18 for me so can I join? I actually don't know if this is the best date to put down as though I am bleeding, my last cycle was anovulatory. My cycle before that was 46 days but prior to these 2 funky cycles, I am usually pretty regular and I can feel when I am ovulating. I hope everything gets back on track! I am going to plan for BD every other day all month or up until I get a positive OPK and then everyday for several days. I already have been taking prenatals and keep my bum raised abouve my hips after BDing as well. 

Babydust to all!! I hope this our cycle!


----------



## Leila Fae

Poshie said:


> Hey Leila - you need to get yourself a ticker! :)

Ta daaaaa!


----------



## LadyBee

Well still no AF. I know she's coming! I wish she'd just hurry it up and get here!
Readyforbaby-any idea why your cycle went all whacky all of a sudden?
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## claire99991

well just got my period so starting my 7th cycle today CD1 -19th dec


----------



## Sam86

1 week today until ovulation tiiiiiiiiiime. eeeeeeeeee. i'm all new to the ovulation sticks and charting my cycle, so.. someone tell me... i ovulate in 8 days according to my ticker.. so, should i use my ovulation sticks around the day i'm ovulating? and then, if its positive, get BDing.. yeh? so i should be BDing in around 5 days time for as many days as poss.. i guess?

haha sorry if i sound dumb, its all new to me. Gosh, i never realised how much its all about timing when you fall pregnant!
xx


----------



## Conswayla M

I have never used OPK's. I just think they will confuse me more then I already am trying to pay attention to my cervix and stuff. Which by the way has tricked me into thinking I was pregnant far too many times. I think if I can help it I may leave it alone. Although I checked it this morning and it was high....I have to stop!!

So far this month I have stopped trying the Green Tea thing, and I am on to Primrose oil. They say it will take a while for it to change your CM, but I have already noticed a different, and I am faithfully taking Folic Acid everyday. I have to shove vitamins down DH's throat so he will take him, other wise he forgets! It is so nice to have all you ladies here, sure helps with the stress of this. :hug:

:dust:


----------



## ProudMum

claire99991 said:


> well just got my period so starting my 7th cycle today CD1 -19th dec

:cry:


----------



## goldenwonder

Ive just posted under the other trhread - but I guess the more the merrier! can I join? My story: Am on CD 2 of month 1 of TTC. :witch:due on Jan 10th. Have V short cycles (like 23-24 days). Heres hoping. Me and OH already going for it. As I ave no idea when i O. we thought better blitz it to be sure!!!


----------



## jmac

Hello everybody...today is CD5, birthday33 and glasses of wine 3...

Feeling all philosophical and just realised that if my period hadn't been late by two days last month (30 day cycle instead of 28) then my likely OV date for next month would probably have been when at my folks for Christmas (which would have halted any BDing - non-negotiable!!!). As it is, I'm hopefully a few days later all round and will be back home to make the most OV time (he he he). Maybe things happen for a reason...


----------



## Conswayla M

Welcome Golden Wonder, good luck with this month.......shorter cycles means you don't have to wait as long!!


----------



## morayo

hi gurl, can i join thogh im in another thread but id like to share here as well. greedy? yeah! thats me. im real greedy n hungry for a bfp.!cd 1 was 15th dec 4me. dnt mind my ticker! its outdated


----------



## goldenwonder

Thanks! Glad to [finally] be here! Its so strange. For over 10 years, i have been trying so very hard NOT to get preganant. And now I want the opposit, you suddenly realise that, contrary to what you believed when yo are 17, you cannot get preganany that easily! Ahhh. So, Im a little new to this, but if :witch: is due on 10th Jan, how soon can I test? Sorry - probably a stupid question.

Look forwards to getting to know you all.

:D


----------



## Conswayla M

Welcome Morayo!! The more the merrier!!

Golden-I know what you mean, you spend all that tome trying to not get pregnant, when you start trying its a lot harder then you thought. My son was conceived in 2 months, and this time it was been 2 years, whats up with that? My cycles are usually 28 days, but I wait until day 32 for :witch: to show, as it is more depressing to get a :bfn: then to get :witch: (for me)

You can test the day your period is due, or to eliminate false negatives maybe a day late or 2! Good Luck:)


----------



## Premomt

CD6
Hey all~ I love that we have such a big clan this time! Can we make it a bit easier to help keep trac by putting your CD or DPO at the top of the post? That way we know where ya are comparitivly!

Nothing new for me yet, AF is on her way out (though I would have hoped she'd be gone by now for the party tonight but whatever!) I will be doing some OPKs shortly so as to not miss the window. DH and I will be BDing quite frequently (it's the holidays, how could we keep our hands off eachother!?!?)

I was at a party last night with DH and we were chatting with a friend of a friend who is also TTC, but has been for quite some time. This is the first person my DH has encountered who is having a harder time TTC, and he had quite a few questions for her! He is so clueless sometimes! (I love him anyways!) But I was kinda miffed at him for letting the cat outa the bag. I wanted to keep a lid on the TTC around friends and family. OH well!
I don't know her that well (first time meeting her) but I would like to pick her brain and share with her too. I may have to call her and set up a lunch date or something.


----------



## morayo

im on cd 6 today, nothing much going on. im just a bit down today wondering why its so hard to bet bfp. not temping or anything im just going thru the motions.


----------



## Forever 3

Hi ladies can i join. I am CD9 today due to O on boxing day so FX for a new year :bfp:. The only thing i am going to do different this month is use Preseed it seems to do the trick for everyone else so heres hoping!!!

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

Hello, can I join?

I started this cycle on the 18th, but usually ov CD12-14 & have a short-ish LP, so testing day should approx be 12th Jan :)


----------



## Leila Fae

CD9

Not much to report. Have had creamy CM for the last couple of days. Did an OPK today which was negative.

Think I'm due to Ov around 26th/27th. 

Only one day left at work and then it's the Christmas break! :happydance:



:hug: to all!
xx


----------



## Sam86

nearly ov time for us all then! yay. i got a negative on my OPK today but i didnt expect anything other really.just testing!
i have being having a few period like pains today though so maybe i'll ovulate sooner than my ticker says. If thats the case, we BD'd last night so fingers crossed. 
I'm up for BD'ing every night for the next week now! haha

xx


----------



## claire99991

CD4

Nothing to report still on my period its slowing down though think it will be gone by 2moz, not due to ovulate till new years day! still a while for me, going to start :sex: every other night on CD9 and i also have preeseed to use when i get my pos opk around CD13 so i guess i dont have to worry about things for another few days yet! Its going to be arkward we have my OH's mum staying a couple of weeks and my little girl who is 2 is insisiting on sleeping in my bed every night this is not good we wont be able to do any baby making lol we already have to be quiet oh god i hope it all works out.


----------



## Conswayla M

CD11 today, have been taking Primrose oil and it is making a big difference. Nothing much to report, lots of creamy CM so O is approaching, have been BDings already as much as possible. O'ing on Christmas day, so lets hope DH can stay out of the sauce!!!


----------



## Premomt

CD8 

Thought I was feeling some twinges on the right side today, so I POA OPK and got a neg. I know its too soon, but i ovd so early last time I have to check!

DH and I had a wonderful time at the party/ hotel room this weekend! Good food, good dancing, lots of drinks... Too much drinks... But I binge so I will not want to look at alcohol the entire time I am TTC this month! HAHAHA:rofl:

hoping my bod will give me some clear tell tale signs of OV this time round, Just like last time!


----------



## Conswayla M

I over did it with the drinks this weekend too. Tis the season! I think we all need to do that after being let down last month. I was talking to one of my friends that is 4 months pregnant, and she said (which I didn't know aout) that her and her DH had been trying previsouly and went 6 months and stopped she got so depressed and frusterated. Then they started trying again and conceived with in 2-3 months. It can happen!


----------



## Forever 3

Not much to report here, Ovulation is due soon so i have turned into a POAS addict again as i dont want to miss my surge. Got my preseed ready and waiting!

Fingers crossed we all get our :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## claire99991

cd5

period finished, just got to wait for Ov should be new years day so gonna catch OH new years eve and maybe even new years day morning im trying not to obsess so much this month and it does seem to be going a little faster although i think when i get to around CD10 and near Ov ill feel better, its just waiting around now least i have xmas to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## morayo

hey ladies,nothing to report today waiitng for o! days seem to go by faster now though!


----------



## Conswayla M

CD 12
So today I am having an overload of CM. Like a ton (Sorry TMI) Its sorta EWCM, but it is some what creamy as well. Sorry, I have never had it like this before, especially on day 12. I don't have any of my normal O pains either. Maybe its the Primrose Oil I have been taking. And if it is, WOW it is helping :rofl:

I guess I should BD tonight!!


----------



## Sam86

CD 11

Nothing really new to report with me. I've been keeping an eye on my CM seeing as you ladies seem to know all about yours. haha. I've never taken any notice before!
Yeh so... i just seems normal to me! Not loads, just regular!

3 days til Ov now. yesssss!!! Getting scared though. I'll be so gutted if AF shows in Jan. 
I keep getting no signs of even a faint line on my ov tests though.. what if i don't even ovulate this month!

I keep wondering if my last period was even a period cos i stopped my pills mid pack and then came on a few days later even though i'd only had my last proper period 2 weeks prior. Only time will tell i guess.


----------



## Conswayla M

Sam86 said:


> I keep wondering if my last period was even a period cos i stopped my pills mid pack and then came on a few days later even though i'd only had my last proper period 2 weeks prior. Only time will tell i guess.

When I stopped my birth control, I stopped it mid cycle, and a few days later I had some spotting (which was just the withdrawal bleed from stopping) then after that I got my actual period counting 28 days from the last one. SO even though I had the withdrawal blled I must have still ovualted and then had a period. You may not ovulate the first month off, it could take a few months to get back on track, but I hope you do! After that month I was good and ready to go. Good luck, and Merry Christmas to all you ladies! Hope there is some babies conceived over the holidays for us all!!


----------



## Sam86

Conswayla M said:


> Sam86 said:
> 
> 
> I keep wondering if my last period was even a period cos i stopped my pills mid pack and then came on a few days later even though i'd only had my last proper period 2 weeks prior. Only time will tell i guess.
> 
> When I stopped my birth control, I stopped it mid cycle, and a few days later I had some spotting (which was just the withdrawal bleed from stopping) then after that I got my actual period counting 28 days from the last one. SO even though I had the withdrawal blled I must have still ovualted and then had a period. You may not ovulate the first month off, it could take a few months to get back on track, but I hope you do! After that month I was good and ready to go. Good luck, and Merry Christmas to all you ladies! Hope there is some babies conceived over the holidays for us all!!Click to expand...

thank you for that! thats helped because for the past few hours now i've been trying to work out whether or not that was a real period, if i'll ovulate this month, if i missed it already, when my last PROPER period was, and then i got angry at myself cos if i'd have just finished my last pack of pill then i wouldnt have messed up my cycle!

So basically i've been thinking my 'spotting' (which was totally like a period - lasted a week too!) was a real period and so i've been tracking my dates from that!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR!!! 

Wishful thinking though that i will still ovulate this month and that MAYBE we've already caught the egg. 
I HOPE I HOPE I HOPE!!!!!!!!

If not i'm just gonna have to start again properly next period. tut!!! i'm stupidddd!!!!


----------



## Sam86

ps - if that was just spotting i had then i should be due a period in a few days. :(


----------



## morayo

hey ladies had some ewcm today. guess o will be happening in a few days im warming up for it. gotta get some spermies up in there!


----------



## Premomt

CD11

Or 10? I think 11.. Either way I expected to ov on CD10, and had no real signs of doing so. 
Neg opks, even today, but CM has changed a bit, and so has CP. Think I am just going a bit later this time round. 
Been trying to BD with DH on a regular, but he's gettin tired of me asking. More so the restrictions I put out there. (No spit...and the like.) I know charting and refraining frim certain activities is not sexy, but we've had no luck that way previosly so...?
Gonna keep on the same path. 
Merry christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Sam86

ladies i have a question - if i don't ovulate this month cos of stopping my b/c mid pack, then will i still get a period? 
I guess i should just wait and see but i like to know whats happening.
Tested neg on my OPK's again today, not even the faintest of lines appeared,
Grrr this is annoying me already!
xx


----------



## claire99991

sam not sure about if u will have a period i wouldnt think so though x


----------



## Sam86

I bet i'm already out this month then. :( 
Must keep hope just in case though!
Oh well, an October baby may be nice instead! haha 
xx


----------



## Sam86

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS from having NO line whatsoever on my OPK's, i peed on one just now and i already have a faint line.
Do you think there's a chance i may ovulate this month now?!?!?! OH OH OH im so excited its getting darker.
We BD'd this morning, 2 nights ago and the night before that so i'm really hoping this months trying wasn't all for nothing.
:D :D
xx


----------



## Premomt

My feelings exactly! I POA OPK this am (not FMU) and finally got a reading! Not stronger than, but it was there! So I am hoping we timed it right! 
Gonna be camping with the folks this weekend, so we are gonna have to be creative! :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## morayo

thats great news . goodluck to all of us then!


----------



## Premomt

How are we all doing?? May be TMI but I am sore from so much BDing LOL! Feeling better about this cycle though. Pretty sure I ovd yesterday (possibly today) and we've been busy for the past week, so hopefully :spermy: is ready and waiting with roses!!
Dh really wants to spill the beans about trying with my fam, so I had to shush him quite a bit last night! I don't want to have all the questions and "you should do this" or "don't eat that" BS from mom.
Looking forward toi another creative night tonight! :sex:


----------



## Forever 3

CD 14 And ovulating had positive opk yesterday and this morning, and temp raise this morning, plenty of BDing done over the past few days and plenty of preseed so heres hoping for a new year :bfp:, going to BD tonight just to make sure we gave it everything!!!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Premomt

CD13 for me. its gonna be difficult pinpointing specifics this month for me I amfiguring out now. Camping this weekend has made it interesting. I think it will be a wait and see thing. But I can pretend I know what's going on! LOL!!


----------



## claire99991

CD9

well im going to start BD'ing tonight leave it tomorow do it again day 11 leave it day 12 and do it again day 13 (i will ovulate day 14) i will also do it day 14,15 got my preeseed as well so lets just see what happens! good luck to everyone xx


----------



## claire99991

ok i was to tierd to :sex: last night i fell asleep, think ill leave it tonight and start tomorow CD11 and then CD13,14,15


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello, you don't mind if I join in? I started a thread about buddying but I'm new and not sure how the buddying thing works. 

Well my cycle started 16th Dec so I am now on cd13. I have been testing from cd11 with internet cheapies but today I test with CB Digi OPK and got a negative. DH and I have been BDing from cd4 (yeh I know - desperate lol) and doing so every 2 days. My cycle is 30 days and I am due to ov on new years day. So tomorrow onwards is constant poas and bding!!!! 

I have also been getting brown / pinkish discharge and pains in my legs, back and tum. The pains in the legs remind me of AF pains and the others trapped wind!!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## morayo

seems to be a lot of bding going on around here. had my +opk yest and today as well, cldnt bd yesterday AND not sure about today as well cos oh is away !wish u guys the best though!


----------



## claire99991

CD10

ok i fell asleep last night :( so we gonna try again tonight and 1st time with the preeseed so wonder how it goes...


----------



## Leila Fae

CD16

Hello! Back from being internet-less for a few days (and about to go back into the wilderness!). I managed to do a few OPKs before Christmas but all were negative. Went to a wedding and then to friends followed by family so no more POAS for me. Had creamy CM but no EWCM. Thought temps were looking good for ov on CD14 but today my temp dropped so I don't really know where I am. Did an OPK this afternoon and there was a faint line so perhaps it's the end of my surge.

DH and I have been BDing every day for the last 5 days (except yesterday which is a bummer considering my ov day is now in doubt). It was getting to be a bit of a chore when we were both tired! Who'd have thought it?!

Have had a few crampy feelings and twinges around my right ovary. Will have to wait and see how my temps go for the next few days.

:hug:


----------



## claire99991

ok still sat up waiting for my OH to come to bed can feel myself falling asleep again...this is not good.


----------



## claire99991

ok well managed to :sex: last night my OH hates the preeseed thou said its like having sex with a water slide nice eh! but really wanted to give it ago this month to see if it made a differnce, might just not use as much tomorow night.

carnt believe by the end of the week ill be in the 2WW again its going fast this month. Bet the 2nd half drags thou


----------



## Premomt

CD15
Hehe, my DH felt it dried up too fast the first time we used it. so the second time I snuck it in before we started and he thought it was me. Didn't dry up at all. The last time we used it he just put some on him, and some on me, and it worked wonderfully.
I think you just have to find the right amount to use.
(my dh would love to have sex with a waterslide btw! LOL)

Well as you see it's CD15 for me and FF hasn't marked me with a OV date yet. BUT I am pretty sure I did ov on CD 12 or 13. My temps have gone up, and if they stay up above the baseline tomorrow, FF will mark me with a pos ov on CD13. Which would also mean that I have started my tww, and I am 2dpo today.
I was hoping I would be able to test on NYE, but I will not be far enough gone to do so this time around. Maybe I will though anyways for sh*ts and giggles. 5DPO, Think I will get a reading? LOL! I seriously need to talk myself out of that one. Was hoping for a BFP on NYE. Oh well. Damn late ovulation! 
Not feeling much right now. TMI but DH has been making me spot every time we have sex recently. *mental note to talk to the OBGYN about that one.
There we go, I just talked myself out of wasting a test on NYE. I have my first ob appointment on Jan 8th, and if AF hasn't shown up by then I will know that day.

Hope you are all doing well! :dust:


----------



## claire99991

CD 12 

another negative opk today ..:(


----------



## Irish_eyes

CD15

Negative OPK and TMI - creamy CM and no increase in temps!!! No BM since 27th Dec as dh is a bit fed up. 

I really hope to bm today, just need to approach dh without mentioning oving etc. Getting fed up with neg opks. Hopefully will get that pos opk tomorrow.


----------



## morayo

hey gurls didnt want to read and run, hope ure keeping up with the baby dancing. irish eyes just go to oh and dnt mention the big o, maybe hes beginning to feel u dnt enjoy the love making asides from the fact that ure ttc.just let him know u want him .no strings attached and keep those crossed fingers out of his sight as u do so.lol


----------



## Irish_eyes

morayo, we bded today. :wohoo:

I think he was just tired and being a pain in the backside. :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

CD 12 almost CD 13

well my opk a lot darker tonight not quite as dark as control line but not far of think it will be pos by 2moz afternoon, gonna BD tonight hopefully im sleepy lol.....OH watching top gear. Will feel beta if i manage to get sum :sex: tonight so fingers crossed...


----------



## Irish_eyes

CD 16

Another negative opk with IC but will do a CB one later today. I am getting fed up with not getting pos, the lines are no where near getting darker.


----------



## Leila Fae

CD19

Temps going crazy, although I've slept in 5 different beds since 23rd Dec so I wonder if that has something to do with it.

So far no ovulation detected although I've had dips on CD14 and CD16. Thought it would be sorted today but my temp dipped a little on the last 2 days (but not as low as CD14 and 16) so I don't know.

Might have to get some more BDing in just in case!


----------



## claire99991

CD13

Positive opk today, got sum :sex: last night and hopefully will again tonight. Lots of EWCM earlier on as well.


----------



## Premomt

CD17 for me today and FF marks it as 3DPO as well (though I still think its more like 4DPO but whatev!)

I feel like we did some substantial BDing prior to OVing. More so than last cycle, wich is encouraging! Not too much going on though. Just wishful...
As in I am wishing that something was going on! LOL!

My CP has changed a bit its med med closed. Which is better than last month at 3dpo. (low Firm, med.) My bbs feel full. I've had good energy, and been in a good mood. (i think that cause of the holidays..)


Well... Looks like i've started to symptom spot! I told myself i wouldn't do this... HA! RIGHT!

So onward and upward! :dust: To all :sex: to those who are not :drunk:, :wine: to those who want to be and :af: For 9 MONTHS!!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## morayo

happy new year girls! i think im 2dpo now, and so im just praying real hard to my daddy up there to grant me my new year bfp.i just went mostly with my instincts this month and i pray it works. happy u got ur bd irish. heres wishing all u ladies a happy new year and bfps all round!


----------



## claire99991

CD14

happy new year girls!

well im supposed to be ovulating today but i have no OV pain yet which i get every single month so just see how the day pans out, i had :sex: past 2 nights running and will do again tonight as well used my preeseed so think ive done all i can. I dont feel positive about this month thou :( dont know why i just dont think im going to ovulate, will have to do temps next month to see whats going on.


----------



## jmac

Happy new year girlies!

I'm now CD18 and I reckon only 1dpo (but who knows?!) - cycle went wonky last time round and added two days so kind of guessing at it this month (not a temp charter). Had lots of ewcm on CD14 and CD15 but didn't get any ov pains until CD15, CD16 and CD17. 

Was away from home staying with family until CD15 so impossible to BD until then. Made up for it since though (he he he) but think we were probably two or three two days late in starting this cycle. Ho hum...


----------



## Irish_eyes

Happy New Year!

CD17 

Today I am meant to ov but got a neg opk using cb digi however when I took the stick out of the holder to throw it away the line was darker than usual but not as dark as the control line. However, CB say not to go by this but it has made me feel a bit better that maybe I am going to ov and maybe I just ov later than norm. I have only 1 IC opk left and waiting on other to arrive in the post. I might do that one later just to double check and hopefully be bding tonight too.


----------



## Leila Fae

And another happy new year message!!

I'm CD20 and still no clear sign that I've ov'd. Last cycle was 23 days so the next week should be interesting.

Am annoyed with hubbie as in his sleep he turned on our electric underblanket so at 5am I was really, really hot. Suspect that affected this morning's temp reading :dohh:

I'm starting to think I'm ruled out for this month, unless I secretly ovulated but my traipsing around the country has messed up my temps so I can't tell when it was. 

Oh well. At least I'm not counting the DPOs as I don't even know if there was an O!


----------



## claire99991

well i was meant to Ov today but i havent cos i have had no pains and my opk i did at tea time was 3 times darker than yesterdays (yesterday was as strong as the control line) this is even stronger, doubt ill be getting any :sex: tonight of OH he has work early and we still have MIL staying! Im so annoyed i thought last nights :sex: would have been perfect timing! So i could well be out this month as well depending on later tonight :(


----------



## Premomt

4DPO for me today. Not feeling much so far. Was v emotional today and a bit yesterday like I could have cried at just about anything, but I am chalking that up to lack of sleep over the past weeks catching up with me.
Just counting down the days till I get to see the OBGYN.

Hope you all had a good new year!


----------



## Leila Fae

CD21

Still no clear temp sign that I've ov'd. Now my temps have started to rise but I'm finding it difficult to consider that I may have ov'd only a day or two ago.

I had ov pains on CD13 as expected but my dratted temps are not helping.

Let's see if :witch: turns up in the next few days and then I can start again and forget this ridiculous cycle. I think it's a dead loss! Sigh.


----------



## claire99991

managed to get :sex: last night still no Ov pains thou so dont think ive ovulated yet pos opk again today this is 3rd day of pos opk very strange....


----------



## Premomt

Really? Darker than control? I got scolded for counting lines that were not as dark or darker than control lol! Maybe you are oving on both sides this time and that's y you have such strong results! :dust:


----------



## claire99991

i only have 1 ovary hun.....lol


----------



## Premomt

Well it (the eggy) must really want out!


----------



## Irish_eyes

CD18

I am feeling great today as I got a pos opk!!!!! I got the little smiley face and I am relieved. We bd this morning before I did the test but still won't stop us later. I've told dh about the smiley face and told him that he was not to refuse bd for the next 3 days, lol! He said "OK"! lol

I don't know if this is ov pains but I have a feeling in my tum as if someone has punched and winded me. Yesterday I also noticed that my skin was breaking out and my breasts were also itchy. 

So I'm off to catch that eggy girls!

Oh, then when do I ov?


----------



## Conswayla M

8 dpo
Hey all, I have been so pre occupied with the holidays, that this is the first I have made it on here. So far this cycle has been easier, but I am back to work Monday where I am in front of the computer all day checking symptos.

I am sure I O'd on CD 14 (Christmas Day) and on 5 dpo I had this weird burning stinging sensation in both my nipples at the same time. It happened twice for about 10 seconds and that was it. Never have a felt that before. They are still a little sore which is early for me. But every month I tend to get a new symptom......so I guess all I can do is hang in there. Hope everyone else is hanging in there, I had this wait!!

:dust:


----------



## Forever 3

Conswayla M said:


> 8 dpo
> Hey all, I have been so pre occupied with the holidays, that this is the first I have made it on here. So far this cycle has been easier, but I am back to work Monday where I am in front of the computer all day checking symptos.
> 
> I am sure I O'd on CD 14 (Christmas Day) and on 5 dpo I had this weird burning stinging sensation in both my nipples at the same time. It happened twice for about 10 seconds and that was it. Never have a felt that before. They are still a little sore which is early for me. But every month I tend to get a new symptom......so I guess all I can do is hang in there. Hope everyone else is hanging in there, I had this wait!!
> 
> :dust:


Hunny! I was woken up at 2am in the morning with the exact same pain in my nipples for about half a min, never had that before either and it was also 5dpo. Lets hope its a sign:hugs:


----------



## claire99991

CD 15

dont think im going to ovulate this month, had 3 positive opk's in a row but no OV pain will start temping next month and if that shows im not ovulating will go to docs. 

:(


----------



## Forever 3

claire99991 said:


> CD 15
> 
> dont think im going to ovulate this month, had 3 positive opk's in a row but no OV pain will start temping next month and if that shows im not ovulating will go to docs.
> 
> :(

what form of contraception, if any was you on before you started TTC and if so how long since you stopped taking it!
:hug:


----------



## Forever 3

claire99991 said:


> CD 15
> 
> dont think im going to ovulate this month, had 3 positive opk's in a row but no OV pain will start temping next month and if that shows im not ovulating will go to docs.
> 
> :(

I was on depro, and kept getting positive opks but it was not untill i started temping that i realised although i was getting positive surges i was not actually ovulating then on month 8 it finally happened and my body was back to normal so although i am on cycle 10 only the last 2 i have ovulated. I would recomend that you start temping as OPKs are not an indicator that ovulation has taken place the only way you will pinpoint this is by temping:hugs:


----------



## claire99991

yes i will start temping next month, i just assumed i ovulated because of the regularity of my cycle the pos opk and the OV pain i usually get, and the fact that it was so easy to fall with my daughter, since then i have lost one of my ovaries though and all they have done is scanned my other ovary every 4 months it and said it all looks fine, i was using condoms before i started TTC and was very regular then as well :( i will temp next month and then go to the docs if it shows im not ovulating. Thanks hun xx


----------



## cazd

Hi girls - Can I join too?!

We were waiting 'till Jan 10 but after months of resistance my OH announced he's ready!
So... I've just come over from WTT and I'm waiting for the inevitable AF on 12th Jan.

I'm not used to the TTC lingo so hope this makes sense...
CD 1 was on the 14th Dec - so I'm bang on for this cycle group.
I think we missed the ov window but we did have one romp on the 28th so I've got my fingers crossed for a little miracle!

I'm BBT charting ready for next time and have just joined fertilityfriend - not sure how helpful the the free package will be though. Anyone else finding it useful?

Are we looking for BFPs in less than 2 weeks?!


----------



## claire99991

cazd, welcome and good luck hun xx


----------



## claire99991

CD 16

OVULATION PAIN AT LAST :dance::dance::dance::dance:

and i had :sex: this morning!! 2 days late Ov this month but its really strong pain like what i get every month so im happy i know its not 100% that it means ive ovulated but its consistent with pain i get every other month so fingers crossed :happydance:

only thing is i will be testing on the 18th dec rather than the 16th.

good luck girlies xx hope we get lots of :bfp: from this group


----------



## cazd

Hi + thanks for that! I'm so excited about all of this but just know I'm going to be devastated when it doesn't happen straight away (I've only got one ovary) 
How're you finding it 7 cycles in?
Any advice for a newbie TTC-er?


----------



## claire99991

cazd, sorry to here you only have 1 ovary as well did they tell you you should still ovulate every month? they said my left one should pick up the slack of the right one not being there and i should still ovulate every month.

Im finding it stressful i thought since i spent so much of my life on contrecption trying not to get preg how hard could it be to get preg i fell 1st month with my 1st daughter (this was when i had 2 ovaries) how wrong was i!! its hardwork and i am so depressed when i get my period but i guess i just keep plodding on, 

Advice i would say try not to stress to much work out your dates use opk's so you know you are having sex at the right time of the month (very cheap on ebay and amazon) try to have fun and dont test early lol (god i wish i could take my owne advice) lots of luck to you and your new year BFP!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

j


----------



## Irish_eyes

CD19

Another pos opk today ladies. I also have a funny feeling in my tum, you know the feeling when AF is going to show? I also have very sore breasts. 

Going to bd later again!!!!


----------



## claire99991

irish eyes ooooo very exciting :) I ovulated today as well we will test the same day probs


----------



## Irish_eyes

it is exciting claire. I'll have to change my test date as I ov later than I thought I would. Just need to double that I have definately ov today when I take my temp tomorrow. Fx'd


----------



## morayo

hi gurl? does anyone have anyidea how lond their luteal phase is? i read somewhere that its usually about 14 days before af, so u can always pinpoint ovulation date when u see af, its really of not use if ure alread pg but it cld be hepful to estimate ovulation if u go ove rthe past months!im now about 4-5 dpo
not really feelinbg anything my bbs are fine and cm is all creamy and all . i have nothing but time on my hands!


----------



## claire99991

moryo - good luck hun the 2ww is just so awful it feels like ages now till i test, im gonna have to test 18th rathen than 16th now if i OV today as i think i have, i think my luteal phase is 14 days thats the way ive always recorded it anyway. xx


----------



## Premomt

6DPO

well Fertility friend is an awesome tool as far as i am concerned. It calculated my last leuteal phase as 12 days. I am in the TWW now, and i am interested in seeing if my leuteal phase will remain the same this time or not.

I know that some girls get kooky with recording stuff, but I find it is very useful to BBT chart and symptom chart. I am learning alot about my bod.


----------



## Forever 3

Premomt said:


> 6DPO
> 
> well Fertility friend is an awesome tool as far as i am concerned. It calculated my last leuteal phase as 12 days. I am in the TWW now, and i am interested in seeing if my leuteal phase will remain the same this time or not.
> 
> I know that some girls get kooky with recording stuff, but I find it is very useful to BBT chart and symptom chart. I am learning alot about my bod.


7dpo, I too have a 12day lp according to FF, used to be a 28 day girl but now down to 26 days since i started ovulating!

Hoping LP will increase this month to 9 months:rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Agreed!


----------



## Premomt

Where's everybody at?? Anyone in the TWW with me yet?


----------



## dan-o

Oooh premomt, I am the same DPO as you, hows the 2ww finding you?

I'm so impatient, if only I could tell now!! 

I have a good feeling this will be a bumper month for BFP's!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Premomt, I still around ov at the minute. I ov late. 

CD20

I think I got another + opk today if so that is my 3rd one. I have run out of CB Digi opks so now using ICs. I am really bad at determining + on these things. I have to go visit my mum today so I will do another one when I return and get bding then, if dh is up to it. We're back at work tomorrow after 2 weeks off. 

I also got some spotting today. TMI - I wiped and there was a spot of red blood which is worrying me a bit. I don't spot during my cycle. My temps are rising by the day by FF has not determined my ov day yet.


----------



## Premomt

Irish- could be ov bleed even if FF didn't pinpoint a ov day you still may have. Sometimes when a egg is released you can bleed.
I know in my case that doesn't happen, but I have started spotting when BDing. That is worrysome to me, so gonna have a chat with the ob this thurs (hopefully if AF hasn't shown up)
Dann-o
Not much to write home about unfortunatley. My temps are like a sea-saw, I've been having vivid dreams almost every morning (I temp around 6:20 and sleep till 8 or 9) I rolled over this morning and crushed my bb, I guess they are tender! 
Other than that everything seems the same as usual. Kinda moody and a bit of cramping yesterday (which us indicative of the :witch:) so I am just sailing along till thursday.

How about you? What do you have going on? When are u dueb to test?


----------



## Forever 3

Well premomt, im there with you honey, the 2ww is a nightmare:hugs:

Well a little update and some symptom spotting for you, what do you all think?:hugs:

Well here goes:
O day - OVULATION CRAMPS (OVULATION DAY)
2dpo - Gassy, bloated, backache 
3dpo - Gassy, bloated,constipation, backache 
4 dpo - got woken up with sharp pains in my boob, Gassy, bloated , backache
5dpo - extremley gassy, sickness about 11am, extremley tierd, bloated, sore boobs, constipation, backache
6dpo - sore boobs, still gassy, constipation, veins on boobs, backache
7dpo - sore boobs, headache, backache veins on boobs, cramps in uterus for about half a min then nothing, sickness at 11am and again at 3pm, boobs feel fuller and mark said my nipples have gone bigger, also when he kissed me in the morning he said that i tasted pregnant (taking the p**s):rofl:
8dpo - temp dip this morning hopefully implantation, the timing is perfect FX, backache, bloated, gassy, but feeling awesome, a little tired but feel lush at the moment 

First month using preseed :happydance:

Creamy CM every day since ovulation! in abundunce on some days like today!

What do you all think, any chance of a :bfp:

and are you all symptom spotting, and if so how are you doing?

:hugs:


----------



## claire99991

forever 3- wow its all lucking good i think you have a very good chance this month we used preeseed for the 1st time as well so lets see how things go. The 2ww is bloody awful im only 1DPO :hissy: lol good luck hun i have a very good feeling for you this month and this whole group in general think lots of people will get BFP's !!

x


----------



## Premomt

Its 7dpo for me and although I am symptom spotting, I am not obsessing this month like last month. I think its due in part to the holidays taking up so moch of my time (grandparents still in town) and the fact that I have an apt this thurs with the gyn.
Your symptoms do sound promising!


----------



## dan-o

Premomt said:


> How about you? What do you have going on? When are u dueb to test?

Not a lot tbh, just the usual -swollen boobs, feeling tired, vivid dreams etc
AF would be a day late next saturday, so I guess thats my official test day, but I did POA cheapy today, ha ha, I'm terrible! xx


----------



## Conswayla M

10 dpo here, my nipples have been sore, been gassy and slightly crampy. I woke up feeling some what nauseous this morning, but I am telling myseld it is in my head. I think my cycles are 29 days, my O day is still on CD 14, so I guess my luteal phase is 15 days. This is driving me nuts!! :argh:

Let's hope this is our month for :bfp:!!!


----------



## morayo

hi gurls, this 2ww is rather long and uneventful, somehow i dnt think its happenning for me this month i dnt feel anything, i have loads of cm though and i think i od on the 29th or the 1st not too sure when, my lp is 14days so i guess i just have to wit and see, my boobs dnt hurt at all, no cramps nothing, guess thats why i feel its not my month, though i felt sick some days before o but that was probably hormones or something.hmmn im still praying though.!


----------



## morayo

i just notice d irish that we will be testing around the same time today is cd20 for me too. my ticker is outdate dand i need to change it i know!


----------



## morayo

ok ive removed the ticker now.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I feel better that the bleed is an ov one. I have never noticed this before and glad that it is as I know I have oved. I still have cramps and terrible heartburn. I am hope to have a shift in my temps tomorrow. Not sure if I am in the 2ww now or not. I suppose tomorrow will be 1DPO I think. 

morayo, my ticker is out of date also. I'm waiting to see what was my actual ov day.


----------



## snugglebot

Hey Ladies,

I am a little late in joining the thread (and new to babyandbump for that matter). My CD1 was on Dec 15 as well. My CD averages 30 days so will test around Jan 14-15. Anyone else testing on or around that day? 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Welcome snugglebot, hope you get your BFP!!! :dust:

CD21

Ok, I have charted my temp today. I took it at 5.00am this morning because I woke needing to go to the toilet and I wanted to take it before I moved about. Now FF can detect my ov day which I am finding strange. Definately with the pains, tender breasts and especially the ov bleed I thought I ov on CD20 but by FF I ov on CD18 which is strange because that is when I first detect my surge!!! 

Well, dh and I last bd before CD18 would have been CD15 so whatever is correct I just hope we caught the eggy. I thought as of today I would be 1DPO but according to FF I am 3DPO and it has charted AF around 17th Jan according to a 33 day cycle. I have it as 15th Jan according to a 30 day cycle. 

So what should I believe? Anyway, I think I can finally join you all in the 2WW!!!!! I had broken sleep last night, I woke at 3.45am then at 5.00am and I just couldn't get back to sleep so I got up at 6am. That may have something to do with having to go to work this morning after 2 weeks off. I will be wrecked when I get home later. But I don't seem to be having any symptoms yet. I still get the feeling in my tum as if someone punched me and I am feeling a bit gassy and have heartburn.


----------



## claire99991

irish eyes - sounds strange FF has given you that date as ov i personally would go with when you think you ov and test 14 days after that. lots of luck to you hope you get your bfp!

CD18

well apart from the fact i can hardly move from the gym yesterday (lol havent been in a few months) i dont feel anything have awful pains in my tummy low down (which will have been the 50 sit ups yesterday) i stupidly didnt think going to the gym 1dpo i hope i havent hindered my chances of getting preg! Well im in the 2ww and its torture i had a dream i got a bfp on a digi it was so good. Not feeling very positive this month :( dont feel like it has worked


----------



## Leila Fae

CD24 and 10DPO, 8DPO or 5DPO (I think one of the first two, FF thinks the last one!)

Still no real symptoms to report other than I've had a horrible sore throat for the last 3 days and feel run down. I also had a bout of (ahem) the 'runs' yesterday for about an hour which was bizarre. All seems to be ok now though (phew!). I've been a bit gassy but I was last month too. The sore throat has messed my temps up a bit - especially at the weekend when I had a cracking 37.08 which is really high for me.

I'm pleased that I've made it to CD24 as last month AF arrived early. I have a small voice in the back of my head suggesting I POAS tomorrow as it's DH's birthday and I'd love to give him a BFP as a present but even if my ov date was the earliest one possible I think it'll be too soon. Am trying to resist the urge to poke my BBs at work to see if they're tender!

AF stay away please!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

CD 25 (11dpo)

I am feeling more this month then I felt last month by this time. My nipples have been sore, since about 5 dpo. But on and off every once in a while they burn and sting, but it doesn't last long, other then that they are just sore. Oh I hope I am not reading into it too much. I was feeling so sick to my stomach on and off yesterday. And having some slight cramps. Not AF cramping but almost like my uterus is contracting, it is so sutble I am almost wondering if I would notice it if I wasn't paying attention. I am getting a lot of the same symptoms I get every month, but the sore nipples and the slught cramping is throwing me off. Oh, and from 2-6 dpo everytime I stood up I would get light headed. That stopped for a bit, and then came back yesterday at 10 dpo. I hate this waiting game. I am not testing until atleast 19 dpo if I make it there. I can not look at another :bfn: I would rather see :witch: so I will wait until I am past CD 32 (which is the longest my cycle has been in the past 5 months).

Oh good luck ladies, anyone testing sooner? 

:dust:


----------



## Conswayla M

I forgot to add that since I woke up this morning, my right hip has been killing me. Its like this sharp pain, and when I am just sitting here doing nothing it hurts, and when I move it hurts more. Not sure if it is related to being PG, but if anyone knows, please tell me!! :rofl:


----------



## jmac

CD22, 5-7DPO (I think). Trying v hard not to symptom spot as I seem to convince myself every month and then get downhearted.

However (can't help myself!!!), felt sick most of yesterday with upset tum sometimes and odd cramps but then today I've had the most intense pains in my lower abdomen, to the point where I could have doubled up (and would have if I hadn't been in a busy office!). Defo gynae pains and not gastro pains. Surely too early for implantation though (esp if I'm only 5DPO)??? Also have had sore boobs for past four or five days.

Other than that status normal (apart from the return of the sore throat, stuffy nose and cough that I thought I'd ditched last week).


----------



## jmac

Conswayla M - forgot to say that I too have had a sore right hip for two or three days now! Started when I woke up in the night with it aching and thought I'd just slept funny but it's lasted for few days now and isn't always there but sometimes getting stabbing pain and sometimes just general ache. 

Had been putting it down to lazing about through holiday and not shifting far from the sofa but now I'm wondering!


----------



## Conswayla M

jmac said:


> Conswayla M - forgot to say that I too have had a sore right hip for two or three days now! Started when I woke up in the night with it aching and thought I'd just slept funny but it's lasted for few days now and isn't always there but sometimes getting stabbing pain and sometimes just general ache.
> 
> Had been putting it down to lazing about through holiday and not shifting far from the sofa but now I'm wondering!


Its a sharp pinching pain. Maybe its a pinched nerve or something, I am glad that you have felt it too.....well not glad that you were in pain, but you get my drift :rofl:

I googled early pregnancy and hip pains, some women have it but it doesn't seem to be as early as this. So I think I will chalk it up to the same thing. Just from lazing about for the past week or so, and maybe I slept wrong, but it sure hurts!! Thanks :hug:


----------



## morayo

hi ladies, i think the hip pain has to do wit nerves or something, i have nothing to report too my boobs dnt hurt none as a matter of fact they seem to have gone smaller and i started having some backpain today which for me is a sign of af, im really feeling pressured about getting a bfp now cos my mil is on my case, dnt think ts gonna happen this month though. im just nil on signs.hmmn! i wonder!


----------



## Conswayla M

morayo said:


> hi ladies, i think the hip pain has to do wit nerves or something, i have nothing to report too my boobs dnt hurt none as a matter of fact they seem to have gone smaller and i started having some backpain today which for me is a sign of af, im really feeling pressured about getting a bfp now cos my mil is on my case, dnt think ts gonna happen this month though. im just nil on signs.hmmn! i wonder!

A lot of women report feeling less symptoms the month they are actually pregnant compared to the months that they are not. So hang in there, this could still be it for you. Remember that pregnancy symptoms are a lot like PMS symptoms, and most women don't feel any until the 5th-6th week of pregnancy. Its not over yet!!

I should really listen to my own advice!!!!
:dust:


----------



## snugglebot

Hey Ladies, I am CD22, 6dop (only using the calendar method on the avg. 14 days, I don't monitor BBT)

I have had an awful headache today. But that is about it.

Conswayla, I hope you are right about less symptoms could be a better sign. I remember the last few months I dillegently tracked everything and was so convinced in November it would happen and it didn't. Hence I want to only officially track my CD1-5 and guess my AF due date. ...but sigh I am here ... wondering.

I have a question, alot of people talk about "taking the month off" from TTC. Is there a trick to that? I think I would have to throw the laptop out the window and all my calendars sothat I wouldn't obsess about dates.


----------



## Irish_eyes

CD22 3DPO (FF)

Well, after recording my temp this morning on FF, they changed my ov date to CD19 which is better than CD18 since I only got my first + opk then. Still think I oved on CD20 as I had an ov bleed. But anyway, I will go with the 3DPO. 

I really don't know how I am going to survive this 2WW!!!! I really don't want to be doing this symptom spotting but yet can't help it. This morning I had those pains in my tum and around the tops of my legs as if I was having a heavy AF. But then I have been gassy these passed few days so I am not sure it that is related. I haven't really noticed anything else except for the real tender breasts. I am just hoping its just too early for many symptoms yet.


----------



## Leila Fae

CD25 (11, 9 or 6 DPO - who knows!)

Well, it's DH's birthday today so I thought I'd throw caution to the wind and do a test this morning just in case I could give him a BFP as an extra present. I hardly slept last night with nerves and excitement, got up, did the test and BFN. Oh well.

I've had a very small amount of (tmi) brown staining when I wiped this morning so I think AF is on her way. No real symptoms other than I'm fairly gassy and a bit bloated.

On the plus side at least I made it to CD25 this cycle as I only had a 23 day cycle last time. Feeling disappointed though. Now I want AF to show up so I can start again.


----------



## dan-o

Gahhh, me too 9dpo today & the most painful boobs ever, plus i had cramp yesterday..

Not long to wait now ladies!!!! Anyone else tested yet? :D xx

I got a BFN too leila :hissy:


----------



## claire99991

CD19 (3DPO) or (5dpo)

no symptoms or signs as yet, hoping its just to early the 2ww is torture and going soooo slow, im not feeling very positive this month again i dont think it will ever happen for me, i carnt face seing another BFN on a test so i will just wait for the witch and not test. I have had so many bfn's in the past 7 months that i feel like i just wont ever see a bfp on one ever i look in then pregnancy test gallery and i think if only i would get a test like that. I dont even get a evap to obsess over. :( Feel so negative today with it all. feel like just giving up :hissy:


----------



## Conswayla M

CD26 (12dpo)

Just a short update, had a lot of twinges last night in my stomach, some of them are normal, but some were more central which I don't normally have. I have no idea anymore about this month. I was so sure a few days ago that this was it, but I am trying to talk myself out of it. My bb's are bigger (but that is somewhat normal for this time of the month, and they feel heavy.

I am so done with this!! :hissy:


----------



## Forever 3

Well ladies CD 24 and 10dpo and i cracked this morning and done a test
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: x 4 all test are positive 3 x ic, and a FRER

I am on :cloud9:

First month using preseed and :bfp: after 10 long months of trying we finally done it.:hugs:

Hope you all join me soon:hugs:


----------



## cazd

Forever 3 - I posted Congrats earlier today but must've been in another thread!

CONGRATUMALTIONS !

I've been thinking about testing ever since I saw your BFPs this avo.
What an inspiration!
Its been a roller-coaster reading through everyone's excitement on this thread.

I'm 7 DPO and CD23 but unlike my months in WTT - I've got almost no symptoms
(apart from getting a really strong funny taste in my mouth every now and then - but my gums aren't bleeding)

I'm so very glad for you - seeing your earlier posts - hoping that this'd be your time... and now it is !!!

If we don't get a BFP after my 1st official cycle next month I'll definitely try the pre-seed. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Conswayla M

Congrats Forever on your :bfp: Thats terrrrrrrrrrrrrrrific news!!!!

:hug:

Any symptoms going on right now?
I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Forever 3

cazd said:


> Forever 3 - I posted Congrats earlier today but must've been in another thread!
> 
> CONGRATUMALTIONS !
> 
> I've been thinking about testing ever since I saw your BFPs this avo.
> What an inspiration!
> Its been a roller-coaster reading through everyone's excitement on this thread.
> 
> I'm 7 DPO and CD23 but unlike my months in WTT - I've got almost no symptoms
> (apart from getting a really strong funny taste in my mouth every now and then - but my gums aren't bleeding)
> 
> I'm so very glad for you - seeing your earlier posts - hoping that this'd be your time... and now it is !!!
> 
> If we don't get a BFP after my 1st official cycle next month I'll definitely try the pre-seed. Where did you buy it?


Aww thanks hun, i was nearly crying reading that it is so touching:hugs:

I hope you get your :bfp: aswell, I had my preseed from babymad on ebay, I swear by the stuff babe:hugs:

Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Forever 3

Conswayla M said:


> Congrats Forever on your :bfp: Thats terrrrrrrrrrrrrrrific news!!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Any symptoms going on right now?
> I am so happy for you!!!!


Thanks hun:hugs:

Symptoms

Well hun here goes:
OVULATION CRAMPS (OVULATION DAY)

Gassy, bloated, backache (2dpo)

Gassy, bloated,constipation, backache (3dpo)

got woken up with sharp pains in my boob, Gassy, bloated , backache(4dpo)

extremley gassy, sickness about 11am, extremley tierd, bloated, sore boobs, constipation, backache (5dpo)

sore boobs, still gassy, constipation, veins on boobs, backache (6dpo)

sore boobs, headache, backache veins on boobs, cramps in uterus for about half a min then nothing, sickness at 11am and again at 3pm, boobs feel fuller and mark said my nipples have gone bigger, also when he kissed me in the morning he said that i tasted pregnant (taking the piss)(7dpo)

temp dip hopefully implantation, backache, bloated, gassy, but feeling awesome, a little tired but feel lush at the moment (8dpo)

9dpo felt awesome loads of energy, symptoms same as 8dpo, but felt alive!

10dpo - :bfp: a little sicky at lunch time, sore boobs and bachache, but on :cloud9:

Creamy CM every day since ovulation! in abundunce on some days like today!

Good luck hun:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Forever 3 said:


> Conswayla M said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Forever on your :bfp: Thats terrrrrrrrrrrrrrrific news!!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Any symptoms going on right now?
> I am so happy for you!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks hun:hugs:
> 
> Symptoms
> 
> Well hun here goes:
> OVULATION CRAMPS (OVULATION DAY)
> 
> Gassy, bloated, backache (2dpo)
> 
> Gassy, bloated,constipation, backache (3dpo)
> 
> got woken up with sharp pains in my boob, Gassy, bloated , backache(4dpo)
> 
> extremley gassy, sickness about 11am, extremley tierd, bloated, sore boobs, constipation, backache (5dpo)
> 
> sore boobs, still gassy, constipation, veins on boobs, backache (6dpo)
> 
> sore boobs, headache, backache veins on boobs, cramps in uterus for about half a min then nothing, sickness at 11am and again at 3pm, boobs feel fuller and mark said my nipples have gone bigger, also when he kissed me in the morning he said that i tasted pregnant (taking the piss)(7dpo)
> 
> temp dip hopefully implantation, backache, bloated, gassy, but feeling awesome, a little tired but feel lush at the moment (8dpo)
> 
> 9dpo felt awesome loads of energy, symptoms same as 8dpo, but felt alive!
> 
> 10dpo - :bfp: a little sicky at lunch time, sore boobs and bachache, but on :cloud9:
> 
> Creamy CM every day since ovulation! in abundunce on some days like today!
> 
> Good luck hun:hugs:Click to expand...


Thats so wonderful, and great that you got your :bfp: on 10 dpo!!

Your success makes me feel better about this month, I have had pretty much all your symptoms except for the creamy CM, and I have had more cramping which is very unusual for me at this time. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## morayo

congrats forever just came on now and im thrilled to see ur news wish u a full and healthy nine months. more bfps to the rest of us!


----------



## claire99991

:dance::dance::dance::dance: the 1st BFP from this thread well done and congrats to you im so happy for you, we used preeseed for the 1st time this moth but i dont have any symptoms and i have no CM its dried up. But im so pleased for you xxxxx


----------



## morayo

thanks conswayla for ur advice though i just sorta doubt it , but ill keep it in mind anyway. isnt it great that someone had a bfp already?


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes, its great! It gives me hope when someone else gets a :bfp: lets hope for many more in the next week!!! 


:dust:


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats Forever 3! Very exciting! An autumn baby! :)

I am keeping my fingers crossed. Still 8 more days to go for me. I won't test unless AF is late. Don't want to see another BFN.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Congrats Forever 3, that is fab news hun. 

We used preseed this month too but I'm not that hopeful this month. I'm on CD23 and FF has changed my ov day AGAIN to CD18!!! This was due to my temp dropping a bit today but I think its to do with the times I tested. I tested at 6am today were I have been waking earlier these passed few days at about 5am and I have been taking temp then. So I think I will not be 100% following FF. Yesterday morning I had a sharp shooting pain on the left side of my stomach which only lasted a few minutes. Today I'm still feeling gassy, bloated and still have tender breasts. According to FF I am on 5DPO (I think I am 3DPO). 

:hug: to you Forever 3 and hopefully I'll see you in 1st tri.


----------



## Forever 3

Anyone testing today!!!!!!!

Oushka are you testing today hun!:hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

Congrats Forever 3!

I'm CD26 (have given up with the DPO) and it's all gone horribly wrong. My temp plummeted today and I've had some spotting so AF will be arriving any time now. I'm so disappointed, I really hoped this would be our month.

DH goes back out on tour on Monday and I'll be seeing him once a week, or every other week for the rest of Jan and Feb then I don't see him for 6 weeks. Then it's back to once a week (or less) until June so unless Lady Luck smiles on me and my fertile days match up I can't see any rays of hope. DH will be home for a few weeks in the summer then it's back out on tour until December.

I'm so upset and I've got a horrid day at work ahead. I'm trying not to cry sitting at my desk. Need to pull myself together before the first of today's 4 meetings.

Babydust to all.

xx


----------



## dan-o

Leila, I'm really sorry, but there is still a chance it might be an implant dip/spotting xx


----------



## dan-o

Forever 3 said:


> Anyone testing today!!!!!!!

Me!! Faint BFP!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## cazd

Wow - Congrats - You going to do another one to be sure?
Fingers crossed xxx

I did my first test while TTC today - and - BFN. BOO!


----------



## cazd

Leila Fae said:


> I'm so upset and I've got a horrid day at work ahead. I'm trying not to cry sitting at my desk. Need to pull myself together before the first of today's 4 meetings.

My hearts with you - I can't imagine how sad you must be.
:hug:


----------



## Forever 3

dan-o said:


> Forever 3 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone testing today!!!!!!!
> 
> Me!! Faint BFP!!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry Leila, but remember spotting can sometimes be a good thing! Hopefully that :witch: stays away. Hope you feel better hun, I know how hard it can be.

Congrats Dan O!!!! :happydance: Thats great news! WOW, 2 :bfp: this month so far, lets get some more ladies!

CD 27-13 dpo
I just don't know what to think, I have this feeling that this is my month, because of the strange cramping I have been having and the burning/stinging nipples on and off. The cramps are lighter then period cramps, but they are there and they seem to ach into my upper thighs (like when I have af cramps). I wish I was gutsy enough to test, but I will not do it until CD 33-19 dpo. I hope it happens this month, I know for a fact I feel different.....but I am hoping that it isn't all in my head.

Anyone else testing??

:dust:


----------



## jmac

Congrats on the BFPs starting to come through - this is going to be a good month me thinks.

I'm now CD24 and 7-9DPO. Not sure if I've got any symptoms or am suffering from Wishful Thinking Fever. 

Possible symptoms include strong twinges and cramps over past few days, sore boobs that seem to be sorer some times than other with odd stabbing pains and have felt queasy off and on for last two days. Also seem to be smelling things stronger than usual but again, not sure if it's just in my head -although, could smell garlic bread today in Tesco and had to leave as it made me feel pukey. V tired but first week back at work and been travelling length and breadth of country to meetings. 

I'm doing really well at not symptom watching this month. NOT!


----------



## Conswayla M

jmac said:


> I'm doing really well at not symptom watching this month. NOT!


As you can see.....I am doing just as well with not symptom spotting this month too :rofl:. I have actually gone overboard to the fact where last night, I convinced myself that I am pregnant....how stupid is that!!


----------



## jmac

It's rubbish isn't it? Your head tells you one thing and your heart/gut instinct/desire for it to happen makes you do another! 

I'm well on the path to convincing myself now in spite of my best efforts and am taking the fact that I'm a) spotty and b) feeling a bit emotional as yet more signs when in reality it's probably just that a) I've eaten nothing but rubbish since Christmas and b) am tired from work/travelling. I'm not teary usually though so that is a bit odd. 

This ttc malarky is enough to send you bonkers!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

dan-o said:


> Forever 3 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone testing today!!!!!!!
> 
> Me!! Faint BFP!!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

Congratulations hun, hope u have a happy health 9 months :happydance::happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

jmac said:


> This ttc malarky is enough to send you bonkers!!!

I totally agree with u there. I am 4DPO and already its driving me mad.


----------



## Conswayla M

This is utterly the worst thing in the world. I stopped trying for about a year and went back on birth control because I couldn't handle it. But all together this is my 24th cycle. But my 5th cycle since stopping birth control this time...if that makes sense. 
It's more frusterating to know that when we conceived our son, we weren't trying and I had only stopped birth control for 2 months and I was pregnant. See what not trying does? I didn't even know back then (8 years ago) that there was such thing as symptoms before your missed period. I was only 21 at the time and very nieve.

Oh well, heres to hoping, praying and wishing! 

:dust:


----------



## claire99991

CD ooops i dont know i have forgot haha, im 4dpo anyway have no symptoms and my cervix has dropped so i wonder if that means im out i dont know why i check it when i dont even know what it means i was more checking to see if i had any CM (wouldnt say its creamy its inbetween clear thick but not stretchy and watery) so if anyone knows if it means im likly to be out now my cervix has dropped let me know.

2 BFP's so far !!!!!!!!! congrats to you both xxxxxxxxx


----------



## morayo

oh dear this two week wait is killing!


----------



## morayo

i took a test this evening and it was negative im about 8dpo though but i cldnt help checking.lol.conswayla i feel u on the not trying and getting pregnant bit, before all this ttc months i never even knew about cm and cp i just knew i saw af thats all. the knowledge ive gleaned these few months would last anyone a lifetime!


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> CD ooops i dont know i have forgot haha, im 4dpo anyway have no symptoms and my cervix has dropped so i wonder if that means im out i dont know why i check it when i dont even know what it means i was more checking to see if i had any CM (wouldnt say its creamy its inbetween clear thick but not stretchy and watery) so if anyone knows if it means im likly to be out now my cervix has dropped let me know.
> 
> 2 BFP's so far !!!!!!!!! congrats to you both xxxxxxxxx

Your CP will go up and get soft and stay closed when you are pregnant, but it does that at different times for all women, so having a low hard cervix during the 2ww doesn't mean anything really. Someone women experience it rising up during the 2ww (or it doesn't drop after ovualtion) but for other women it may not happen until they are 6 weeks or so. Your cervix will close after ovualtion to protect potential pregnancy, so it should be closed anyway, if you have already had a baby (like myself) it will feel like it is still open a little, like a small dimple (TMI!!) I check it too, but it really doesn't give you any definate signs either way. Your CM usually dries up through the 2ww with some heavier days then others. Most women experience creamy cm during the 2ww if the are pregnant, but again it may not happen until later. So CM and CP are probably more valuble to detect ovualtion. I obesess with it each month during the 2ww, and it is differnet every month, I don't know why I still do it.....its not helping :rofl:

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## claire99991

thanks for that so im not totally out this month then, it feels like a dimple, i have a 3 year old i guess thats why. still not feeling optomistic but at least i dont have to give up hope just yet xx


----------



## Premomt

10DPO 
Although I have been obsessing a little in this 2WW, I have found it to be easier than last cycle. Prob because of the holiday rush.
Either way I peed on an OPK today and got a BFN. Why an opk? Cause I was bored. 
I feel different though. A bit, but still different.
Cm has been more copious in the past few days than usual, bbs hurt the same, BBT is all over like last time...if my leuteal phase is the same as last month, AF should be due friday but I just don't feel like she's gonna. I think I just have a PMA that tomorrows OB appointment will bring a BFP result.
We'll see at 1:30 tomorrow!


----------



## claire99991

CD21

well not sure whats going on im either 5dpo or 7dpo (5dpo if u go with my ovulation pain, 7dpo if i go with day 14) had pos opks for 3 days so it doesnt help, anyway i felt sick last night and my boobs started hurting yesterday they normally start around a week before af due so if i go with the 7dpo its perfect timing if i go with my ov pains its a bit early for them to hurt my lower back hurts i usually get this at 10dpo onwards so again its all a bit early have cramps bit like period cramps today. So basically it could all be AF or pregnancy (the lower back thing is making me think af though never heard of that in early pregnancy)

the waiting continues...


----------



## dan-o

Come on ladies, where's your PMA, I thought we were ALL getting BFP's in this group!! :D


----------



## claire99991

well i dont know weather to get excited dont want to get my hopes up to much, i have felt sick a bit again today and ive had sum period like cramps.


----------



## claire99991

oh and i have had loads of CM this morning it was thick with a white colour and really stretchy!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Help!!!!

CD 28 (14 dpo????)
So last night I was checking my CP (again) and to check my CM I used some tp just so I didn't have my fingers up there all the time (I know, TMI!!) Anyway I checked the tp and there was a tiny drop of blood mixed with maybe 2 tiny drops of cm, small, but there. It was weird looking. Anyway nothing since then. After :sex: last night I had some bad cramping but yet no more bleeding.

So I need help! It looked like what could be implantation so here is what I am thinking.

1) I didn't ovulate on day 14, perhaps I was on one of my longer cycles like 32 days (which happens) and I O'd on day 18, which would have put me at 9 dpo yesterday. 10 dpo today. I don't chart or use OPK's so it is possible I was wronf on my O day. ANd so therefore it could have been implantation

2)I am about to start my period (but never like that before)

3) I scrtached my cervix? But I don't think that is it.

Like I said, it was a drop like brownish red, and it was just in a tiny glob (TMI) not spread around, and I checked like 20 times after it happened and there was nothing else, then this morning I figured my period would be here, but nothing......I need some advice, its making me crazy :hissy: Or I am going crazy, because now I really think I am preggo, and thats never a good thing to think. 

Anymore testing?


----------



## claire99991

conswayla - aww how fustrating for you well it could well have been implantaion bleed ive even heard that when ya preg sum woman get a bit of spotting around the time af due so fingers crossed for you when you testing?

Ive checked my cervix today its higher than yesterday although still reachable soft and closed i think still has the little dint also lots of CM when i checked was really thick white colour and stretchy (sounds like fertile cm but was white tinge) also so white discharge in underwear (sorry TMI) dare i get excited i have period cramps and sore boobs and feeling sicky but this could be just af getting ready to come. OH I HATE THE 2WW!!


----------



## Premomt

Conswayla~ I think you may have been mistaken with your Ov day. Hopefully it was an implantation bleed!
FYI, (and frankly probablly TMI) in the past weeks when DH and I have BD'd I ended up having blood streeked cm directly after the act. I believe he was irritating my cervix. I am going to ask my doc today about it.
Could that have been the case with you? possibly irritation bleed that just made its appearence? Hopefully not, but ya never know.


----------



## Conswayla M

Thanks guys, it helps to hear others opinions. I actually had the spot before we BD'd so I know it wasn't from that. And I expected after that to have more bleeding but I didn't. My stomach cramped up this morning again and I had loose BM for the 3rd morning in a row. I am thinking it may be my nerves. Oh boy this sucks, if I did O later then I am only 10 dpo which makes this wait even longer. I am not testing until Jan 13th, especially now. I may cave and do it sooner since I had that spot. We will see how the day progresses.

Claire, your symptoms sound pretty promising! My CP changes up and down, soft to hard through the 2ww all the time.
Lets hope for more :bfp: Arrggghhh this is even harder now that I had that little spot. I hope it means good things!!


----------



## Premomt

well ladies I am off to the OB! wish me luck!


----------



## Conswayla M

Good Luck!!! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## jmac

Good luck!!! Let us know how it goes.

ConswaylaM - I think this sounds quite promising for you and teh most likely scenario is that you've ov'd late and this is implantation. Fingers crossed for you.

I'm now well on the path to convincing myself as over the past day my boobs have got sorer and sorer and sorer and I have got more and more emotional. Hugged someone at work today and it hurt my boobs SO much. And I know this sounds daft (and I think I'm tempting fate just saying this) but I feel different. Can't articulate how/what etc but I do feel different.

Have also had cramp in my hands today but not sure if that means anything.

Assuming 30 day cycle as per last month so due next Wednesday and determined not to test before then.

Anymore developments for anyone?


----------



## Conswayla M

I hope this is it, cause I am not sure how long I can do this for!! Well I know that you all can understand that feeling. I even changed my ticker to show 32 day cycle. I hope I just O'd late!! Good thing we always BD after O too, and the best part is that I already thought I had O'd so I just had fun with it, wasn't stressing or thinking about making a baby! 

Jmac, your boobs getting sorer is a good sign! And when you feel it, you feel it. When you testing?


----------



## Irish_eyes

CD24 - 5DPO

Today, I am feeling negative. FF has changed the day of ov again to CD 19, so I am going to stick with that even if they change it again. 

The passed 2 days my temps have dropped below coverline, I don't know what this means and worried that, thats me out. However, dh said I always sleep with my mouth opened and I also have not been testing at the same time each morning. So hoping this is the reason for the drop. 

Not much symptoms today, I feel a little bit bloated, tender breasts, tmi - creamy / yellowish cm which is stretchy and I am exhausted. But I haven't experienced any sickness at all. So it makes me think that all this is in my head and I have no chance of getting pg. 

I was near crying to dh went I came home from work today about it and he tried to comfort me saying that we can always try next month. :hissy:


----------



## Conswayla M

I'm sorry Irish, its so hard sometimes isn't it? Keep your head up, you could be having an implanation dip and maybe thats why your temps dropped? Its not over until :witch: shows her ugly face. 

:hug:


----------



## cazd

I've been through the ringer just reading your posts from the past 24 hrs !
We're 'properly' starting our TTC next month but I tested yesterday with such high hopes and couldn't help crying when it was negative. (even though I'm clinging on to the hope that I tested too early and AF just won't happen next week!)

Don't know how anyone can go through this month in month out...


----------



## Conswayla M

Cazd- It is possible that you are testing too soon. The average :bfp: appears 13.6 dpo, and even then if you implanted late, it may not show up right away.

It is a emotional rollercoaster doing this month after month. You never get used to it. Good Luck!


----------



## jmac

Irish Eyes, don't worry about not feeling sick. I think that for most people that kicks in around 5-6 weeks. That was certainly the case with me when pg before.

Conswayla M, not going to test until at least 14th when AF due. Last time I struggled to get a BFP until I was about 21DPO so know that I might have wait even if I can hang off until AF due date. However, given my crap resolve and lack of willpower (remember my assertion not to symptom spot this month? LOL...), I may well be tempted early next week depending on how convinced or not I remain.

Has anyone heard from Premomt re-her appt today?


----------



## Premomt

:hissy: :hissy: :hissy:
:bfn: at the docs office today. Wonder how much that just cost my insurance co.
But I did get a chance to ask him a few questions. Which I will elaborate on later.
maybe its still too early to tell.. Oh well for now I'm :hissy:!


----------



## Conswayla M

I haven't heard, I keep thinking about her too! 

I didn't get sick at all with my first, maybe a little in the 3rd trimester and that was only if I didn't eat the second I felt hungry.


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh no Premont! I am sorry to hear about that. :hissy: Maybe it is too early to tell, :witch: hasn't shown yet!

:hugs:


----------



## jmac

Sorry to hear about your BFN Premomt. However, like ConswaylaM says, it ain't over until AF arrives. Chin up x


----------



## claire99991

Hiya just to let you know i didnt get sickness till around 6 weeks with my daughter so dont worry about that hun. xx

well i feel sooooo tierd tonight my boobs are killing me :hissy: i honestly just want to lie with a cold flannel on them i always get this a few days before af shows so it could well be that i dont want to get my hopes up although i just know if my period comes ill be gutted im not testing till/if im late cos i carnt bear to see another bfn on my test i would rather just see the witch :(


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> Hiya just to let you know i didnt get sickness till around 6 weeks with my daughter so dont worry about that hun. xx
> 
> well i feel sooooo tierd tonight my boobs are killing me :hissy: i honestly just want to lie with a cold flannel on them i always get this a few days before af shows so it could well be that i dont want to get my hopes up although i just know if my period comes ill be gutted im not testing till/if im late cos i carnt bear to see another bfn on my test i would rather just see the witch :(

I am the same as you I refuse to see another :bfn: The next stick I pee on will be a :bfp: so I too wait until I am late, hopefully we will be late!! Like....9 months late!!!

:dust:


----------



## claire99991

Conswayla M said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya just to let you know i didnt get sickness till around 6 weeks with my daughter so dont worry about that hun. xx
> 
> well i feel sooooo tierd tonight my boobs are killing me :hissy: i honestly just want to lie with a cold flannel on them i always get this a few days before af shows so it could well be that i dont want to get my hopes up although i just know if my period comes ill be gutted im not testing till/if im late cos i carnt bear to see another bfn on my test i would rather just see the witch :(
> 
> I am the same as you I refuse to see another :bfn: The next stick I pee on will be a :bfp: so I too wait until I am late, hopefully we will be late!! Like....9 months late!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

yea i hope so hunni good luck xxx and thanks for the support


----------



## cazd

Conswayla M said:


> The average :bfp: appears 13.6 dpo, and even then if you implanted late, it may not show up right away.
> It is a emotional rollercoaster doing this month after month. You never get used to it. Good Luck!

I know I should've left it 'till next week but I'd managed to convince myself that I had morning sickness!
Well this cycle _before _ we TTC has been pretty hard going.
Just bracing myself for the real thing in a couple of weeks!

So sorry to hear your news Premont xxx Fingers crossed you catch the next one xxx


----------



## morayo

so sorry premont but then maybe its too early to tell, irish i feel just like u do! claire pls dnt give up yet no af is a good sign.


----------



## Conswayla M

Who else feels like screaming? :dohh:

Still no more spotting, just that one little dot last night.....I wish I knew what it meant! Well I think I know what it means....I just hope its true. I have this pulling sensation just under my belly button, it doesn't hurt, it almost feelins tingly.....like a good feeling. Lets face it, im obsessed.:blush:


----------



## Premomt

I've elaborated on my visit in my journal. here is the link
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/77709-journal-mrs-robinson-2.html#post1351791


----------



## Conswayla M

Premomt said:


> I've elaborated on my visit in my journal. here is the link
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/77709-journal-mrs-robinson-2.html#post1351791

Premomt~ That was quite an adventure, while I was reading it I thought "I hope she may consider getting a new OBGYN" I just got this feeling that you weren't sure about him and he didn't seem to give you more detailed information about what you were specifcally looking for. But good for you for getting all that information out of him, its hard to get that from doctors now a days being so busy and all. And now you know a little more then you did, and so do I!

I get a little crampy during those exams, I don't usually feel much scraping its just incomfortable. And since it has been 4 years since you had one last, the cramping may be more severe then the next visit.

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## claire99991

ok cervix has dropped down again and is hard and feels open again WTF? earier today it was soft high and closed im getting sore from checking it all the time :( just feel shitty tonight my OH said he doesnt care if we ever get pregnant cos we already have one he doesnt understand im feeling very tearful i just know its another bfn and i also think i know deep down sumthing is wrong since my operation i feel like i carnt emotionally keep going thru this every month but yet i dont know how to stop craving another baby and being able to think about anything else i dont know what to do. :( :( :(


----------



## Conswayla M

Awww Claire that sucks hun. Last month I obsessed with my CP so much I made it sore. This month, I have stopped. I check it once a day and that is it, but remember not to read into it. Try to check it once a day at the same time everyday, and record what you feel and then use that as a way to monitor your cycles and your body. It wont have any indication if you are pregnant or not (not yet anyway).
I know it is hard to stop checking. I am currently obsessed with my CM (or lack of) and trying to see if I am going to start spotting.

I hope you feel better soon, were all here to ride this wave with you!


----------



## Conswayla M

So just after I finished typing that last one, I though.....hmmmm I have to go the bathroom and what do I do while I am there? Check my CP, and im thinking mines open now too.....why is it open now? And ohhhhhh there it is :witch: right there. :hissy: :cry:

Well looks like I am out....and I was wrong about what I was feeling.......good luck girls hope there are more :bfp: this month!!


----------



## snugglebot

I am so sorry conswayla. :hug: What a dissapointment.

Premomt that sounds like a horrible experience. Hope you are able to find a more sensitive dr. They just don't get the stress of it all sometimes.

I have had a horrible stomach flu for the last few days. As awful as it was, atleast it took my mind off the 2ww countdown. I still have 5 more days to go but have a week packed full of some training courses and a visit with my sister and her adorable baby this weekend should take my mind off it until my :witch: is due. Maybe being around a baby will give a potential fertilized egg some good vibes to get a great implant? :rofl: 

Still holding to my desire to wait until post AF due to avoid the dreaded BFN. Am I going to be one of the last ones to test though? I would hate to have you all leave by then. Anyone else due around the 14th?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh sorry to hear that conswayla :hugs:

CD25 6DPO

Well, I am feeling a little more on the positive side again (did I ever feel positive?). My temps has risen today to well above coverline. However, I don't think the dip was due to implantation as it was too soon. Hopefully it was more to do with the cold weather and I was sleeping with my mouth opened. 

Last night I was so bloated I thought I'd bust and I am still a little bit bloated this morning. Still gassy, have tender bbs, spot on face, slight twinge in tum and legs as if AF is going to show and can't think of anything else. 

Roll on Tues/Wednesday - I am going to use a FRER then, I can not stand this waiting any longer!!!


----------



## claire99991

conswayal awww no hun :( im so sorry!!!!!

have af cramps bad and lower back pain today not even due for another week i hate the fact i feel like shit for about 9 days before i even get my af cos my body just takes so long to prepare for it! makes the 2ww easier anyway cos at this point i know im pretty much out.

conswayala will be joining you in a few days hun hope we can buddy up next month as well xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> conswayala will be joining you in a few days hun hope we can buddy up next month as well xxx

Well I hope there is still a chance for you, but if not then I will certainly be there with you next month. Good luck.

I will continue to lurk here as I want to see more of you girls get some :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## Premomt

good luck Snuggle~ I have heard many a story of gals suffering with "the flu" and then getting their :bfp: so here's hoping!

CD12 for me, and I am so over the dr visit yesterday. I know more about me than anyone else ever will, so I am my own doctor for now! LOL!
I think I need to invest in a new thermometer next cycle, I can't seem to get a stable temp reading after Oving, and my current therm is a bit old.
As far as anything going on with my bod~ 
my bbs were extremly sore 3-4 days ago, and they have since calmed down a bit.
my mood is resembeling that of one where af is on her way. crabby and lots of swings. But something different this time is I have been sooooooo weepy the past week. Very uncharactoristic of me.
I guess my leuteal phase is gonna be longer than 12 days this month. Af should be here today, but there are no usual signs (cramping, bloated, spotting..) My max cycle length was 31 days which if it was 31 days this cycle would bring me to Jan 14th. So I will be expecting af to arrive any day now, but hoping against hope she stays away!


----------



## tillymum

Hi Premmy, just popping my nose in to see how you are getting along, your signs look v.good! My bb's did the same last month and I got mine, and I was big time weepy too..... so fingers crossed you'll be coming to join me in 1st tri!


----------



## claire99991

permont your not out yet hun !! fingers crossed for you

ohhhh im getting shooting pains in my boobs this is not good! still got lower back pain and had cramps all day long convinced this means af coming but...2 things that are difrernt this month my af symptoms have started around 3-4 days earlier than they would normally and my sence of smell has changed! im smelling everything and its making me feel queasy could just be a councidence thou, oh and another thing im normally crying into my pillow by now my mood usually starts to go down hill when my af symptoms start but im actually in a very good mood tonight...hmmm strange!


----------



## morayo

hey ladies howz the day being? awww! conswayla so sorry the witch had to show her ugly head now. i think im out too. expecting the witch tomorrow or anyday after wards also have backache and lower belly aches too. guess we didnt catch the egg this time around. i dnt feel too bad though ill just keep trying, i didnt obsess with my cp or cm this month i just sorta went with the flow and so my disappointment is minimal sorta! i would really love to be pregnant as all u ladies but i wnat to be happy at all times too so i dnt want getting bfns to spoil my moods or make me feel like less of a woman. claire dnt get ur knickers in a twist ur bfp will definitely come along u just have to keep trying thats all.


----------



## claire99991

lol dont get my knickers in a twist that made me giggle, you are right though i mean yea i can be disapointed but i dont want it to be the only thing im living for! i mean im about to book a holiday for us all and i think i might just look forward to taking my little girl on holiday from now on think more about the child i have got than the one i havent if that makes sence, anyway we can all buddy up next month :)

My lower back pain is really getting on my nerves its going down my left leg lol joy..


----------



## Leila Fae

Well :witch: is well and truly with me so that's me done for this cycle. I'll keep popping back to check on you gals and I hope to see some more :bfp:s!

xx


----------



## claire99991

leila so sorry hun xxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

leila~ sorry about the :witch: she got me too yesterday, here's to next month!!


----------



## claire99991

well my poas addiction took over my brain today and i tested with FR at 9dpo, got a :bfn: 

have period pains and the most awful lowe back pain which is all a sing of af for me, better luck next month i think for me xx


----------



## cazd

Yeah - I got a BFN too this morning. 
3 days 'till AF - Roll on the next cycle.

Got my fingers crossed for you Claire99991 - it might just happen xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Well just got told I have to spent another two days on the road for work, which means my dh will have left on a trip before I get back. I don't want to tell him over the phone - hence if I am missing AF I don't think I want to test because if I get a BFP I won't have anyone to tell. But then again, I will probably want to test if AF is late because that would just be killer.... Also, if I do want to test I need to buy a pg test before I go to the later set of meetings, because I won't have any opportunity after the 14 to get a test...but maybe that is a good thing if there is no opportunity, no temptation if I don't have one with me....

:muaha: 
*sigh* what to do.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Sorry girls about the :bfn: :hugs: Roll on February testing!!!

CD26 7DPO

Well not much to report on except that I think I will be joining you all next month. Not feeling the preggy vibes at all and just think all the symptoms I am having are in my head and / or AF related. 

Last night I got a slight headache that last only a minute or so. It was as if someone was putting pressure on my forehead. My temps are still high. I also got a bit dizzy after I got up from the sofa and walked upstairs. Nearly thought I was going to blackout but sometimes when I get up quickly this happens anyway. BBS are still very sore, even when I walk upstairs they hurt. I also get itches on my tum as if they are inside my belly. And the weird thing that I have come across is that I have a tender feeling or pain near my armpit more near my back if that makes sense. I haven't been feeling bloated or gassy today. 

Bought FRER today, so going to try and hold out until Wed to do that.


----------



## Premomt

13 dpo here today.

Thanks for checkin in with us Tilly! I am glad you have ventured over to 1st tri!! WOo HOo! 
Just wastin time away waiting for SOMEthing to happen. Limbo SUCKS! 
Last month AF showed up about now, so that is really toying with me bad! It's like get here already! But at the same time, I really don't feel like its coming. Maybe I am just putting the normal signs outa my head. I mean, I do have a headache right now, but I have my hair pulled back and have been working hard the past few days.

Wouldn't it have been sooo much easier if a period symptom was a period symptom and if your fingernails started growing in purple it meant you were pregnant? I mean, at least we would KNOW then!

**I am at work right now and while I was typing this one of my mothers clients just started screaming "CALL 911!!! PLEASE CALL 911!!!" Her middle child just had a seziure. 
Scared the CRAP out of me! I didn't see the beginning of it but the end of it was scary. Tonic, then he went into twitching then limp. Unreal. He came to before the ambulance even got here. I went through first aid training in school many years ago, but I def need to do it again. I knew he was having a seizure, and knew he would be ok, but to see it happening was awful.
THen I of course put myself in her shoes. What would I have done if that was my kid??? Probablly the same thing she did.... It was all i could to to hold my composure and not burst out crying, I don't know how she did it.


----------



## claire99991

permont omg how scary for you!! I remember when my daughter she was 1 at the time had a convulsion from being so hot cos she had a bug she was shaking and halucinating saying there was a man flying in her room she didnt know who i was i rushed her town to A&E was awful!

good luck to all the girlies who are still in this month hope there is a few more BFP's yet! Im still suprsingly cheerful my PMT hasnt kicked in yet lol ;)


----------



## morayo

hey ladies im sure af will turn up tomorra for me too, i av some bad backpain and lower belly cramps for some days now. the only new thing i noticed this month is that i feel feverish at night mostly in the dead nite, its so awful at times, dh says maybe its a flu or fever of somesort. i hope not!


----------



## claire99991

morayo, aww hope your not getting the flu bug hun, sorry about damn AF! we will catch it next month xxx


----------



## jmac

Hello girls

I've been away for a day and have come to such a massive streams of posts to catch up. Sorry for you girls getting BFNs...deep breath and look to next month.

I'm now CD26, DPO8-10 and still feeling different. Killer boobs, going from starving hungry to not being fussed about food (this never happens normally - I'm a real guzzler), strange abdo pains like pulling and this mad sort of itching around my belly button (strange but true!). 

Oh, I'm also over-reacting all the time according to my husband (but then he would say that!) and I do feel emotional. I'm not a CP/CM tracker but have noticed that I have tons of creamy CM and in my random fumble today (no idea what I'm really doing!) think my CP was v v high (struggled to find it). 

V tired but biding my time until at least Wednesday to test.


----------



## claire99991

jmac oh your symptoms sound very promising!!! dont want to get your hopes up to much but i think u should be getting v excited, carnt wait to here you announce your bfp xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

CD27 8DPO

Ok, I couldn't hold out any longer, I tested using FRER and FMU today and it was :bfn:. I know its still too soon but even though I have symptoms I have realised they are in my head and more to do with AF symptoms than pg. I am not going to test again unless AF is late. It's due on 15th January based on 30day cycle. Last month was a 31 day cycle so I may have miscalculated that date and FF has my date as the 18th. 

So I may be definately joining you all next month. I have a plan already drawn up for ttc next cycle, lol.


----------



## claire99991

irish eyes - hopefully you wont be joinin us next month hun whats your plan if you are?

I think im 8dpo same as you or 10dpo dont know if i go of when i should have ov or when i had ov pains anyway i did a FR yesterday as well my poas addiction took over and it was BFN as well. Good luck hun xxxx

Well i have a headache today dont know if its just cos i slept in for once and its made me feel worse or cos of AF sumtimes get sum headaches round then. xx


----------



## cazd

:witch: got me
Nevermind... fingers crossed for an October Baby.

Good luck to you guys xxx


----------



## jmac

Sorry to hear that Cazd - at least you're on CD1 now and can get on with focussing for next time round.

No updates for me today other than feeling hungry constantly. I've had two massive snacks (read mini-meals) between lunch and now as each time I've just gone completely starving in the space of about five minutes and felt like I'd faint if I didn't eat immediately. Maybe I'm just a glutton...


----------



## cazd

Ha! 
Fingers crossed its a hungry little bean !

I plan to pig out later in a bid to distract myself from cramps :munch:


----------



## claire99991

cazd so sorry, Good luck for next month hunni xxx


----------



## cazd

Thanks you guys. 
I might even treat myself with a little red wine tonight (first drink of the year 'cos I there was a chance I might be PG after :sex: around ov)

So am I right that there are only a few girlies left...

claire99991
jmac
morayo
irish_eyes
snugglebot
premont

?


----------



## jmac

Yeah, I think that's right. I've always been a late starter amongst my peers...lol...

Anyway, since my last post I've totally started to doubt my thing that I'm feeling different. Don't think I've had a single tummy ache today, don't think my boobs are as sore as they were and am starting to wonder if my cervix is lower than before.

I know that it's not over until AF comes but I have been so convinced this month that the thought of a BFN makes me feel like crying. And I know that I've not been at this game long compared to some of you and so it feels stupid to be so fed up so early on.

I also know that feeling so pathetic could equally be a sign of AF coming or getting a BFP so I really don't know what way my gut instinct is telling me to go. Trying to focus on facts of having sore boobs (if not as sore as before), weeing even more than usual (and I have got a bladder like a ping pong ball at the best of times!), feeling up and down and being starving/off food in no particular pattern.

Sorry for having a moan - have just realised today how much I've invested in this emotionally this month and how I need to try and retain some sort of objectivity in spite of how convinced I might feel.


----------



## claire99991

jmac - how many days past ov are you now when i af due? thing is preg and af symptoms are so similar its very hard to guess weather or not your pregnat, i can really understand how you feel that you have put so much into it emotinally this month i was like tht last month and i think i cried for about 8 days! This month i feel totally fine that its probs not my month ive realised the fall is just to big to do every month if i want to carry on TTC then i need to lighten up about it. IF and only IF your AF does come ther is always next month you will still get your baby! big hug to you xxxx


----------



## Premomt

Yea I am still here, sort of. POA FRER yesterday and got a v faint pos, and did it again this am and got another but stronger pos.
Please hold the applause!
I am 14-15 dpo and pretty sure its a chemical cause I have v light spotting today as well. Same thing happened a few month ago. So I am patiently waiting to see what's gonna go on.


----------



## jmac

Thanks Claire, I'm CD27, 11-13DPO and AF is due around Wednesday (based on 30 day cycle).

Not sure why I've got myself in a tizz this afternoon as went into this month being so laid back. In fact, on some level I still feel laid back (no, really!) as I am so sure that something is afoot. It's the thought that I might be so wrong in reading the signs that's getting to me I think. 

V determined not to test until at least Wednesday (assuming no AF before then) as last time I was pg I had a horrendous wait to get a BFP and don't want to chance getting into that loop again.

BTW, since my last post I've had tummy twinges and when I took my bra off I was quickly reminded that I DO still have sore boobs...lol...

Just thought, anyone reading my posts today would think I was mental as I'm so up/down, on/off, happy/sad, convinced/not convinced! I won't be getting empathetic messages, I'll be getting "get a grip" messages at this rate!

Oh, it's a larf all this waiting and wondering...


----------



## jmac

Premomt - how stressful!!!


----------



## jmac

Didn't mean to post that then, had also meant to say...

Read your journal today re-gynae appt last Thurs - not sure how you managed to keep your composure with doc - he sounds useless.


----------



## claire99991

jmac i would never say to sumone get a grip TTC is bloody awful! who said its meant to be fun (must be ppl who get BFP's on 1st attempt lol) cos its awful the 2ww is really hard im so chilled in the 1st 2 weeks before ov then i stress that im not getting enough sex and then i stress for the next 2 weeks and then we start all over again. Keep ya chin up babe you will get there xx

permont - really hope its not a chem keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## Premomt

Thanks gals! Jmac it was more laughable than anything, I know my bod better than he does and I am determined to find a gyn who I click with.
Keep your head up!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Premomt, that sounds v promising hun n can't u get some spotting during pg anyway?


----------



## Premomt

I sure hope so!


----------



## snugglebot

You're in my thoughts tonight premomt! Sending you some serious baby sticky vibes. 

Hugs to those ladies who got the visit from the witch. Hopefully February (month of love) is your month :) Wouldn't that be a great valentines day present? :) Oooo the fun you could plan in telling your DH.... I already have some ideas for my tell if we don't get lucky this month but do next.

As for me, still not much to report. A couple days yet atleast. If this is a normal cycle, I should start spotting tomorrow or tuesday, and AF on Tues or Wed. I know what I had earlier in the week was the flu since half our office got it and I feel 1000 times better now.

I did buy a test for use in my back pocket - we will see if I can avoid using it until after AF is due. I am travelling right now and enjoyed actually being able to look at the different tests, including OPKs - which I have never tried but will next cycle if AF arrives - without worrying about running into someone I know. We haven't told anyone we are ttcing.


----------



## Premomt

15dpo here today ladies and I could use all the PMT you can send my way!!!
*so far* the spotting I have been having is v light and brown. I checked again this am and my cp is pretty much the same also. I am trying to feel if I am starting to cramp, but I don't think I am. I think its more of an awareness than anything.
So I am just trying to stay positive and hold out to retest till either wednesday or next weekend with a digi.

Please send me some positive sticky vibes!!!


----------



## claire99991

permont awww i hope that everything works out for you hun xxx


----------



## claire99991

got another :bfn: on a FR im either 9dpo or 11dpo :cry:


----------



## Premomt

so sorry claire, but it's still v early!!! keep your head up!


----------



## jmac

Claire - you're still in with a shout...go with it.

Premomt - it's starting to sound good for you hun. Sending you as many sticky thoughts as I can jam out of my brain.

Not a lot of update from me today other than having another day of suddenly going starving at a minute's notice. Still very irritable and tearful but have had odd little cramps and twinges which has made me wonder if AF is en route. On other hand think my nipples are getting darker (I was inspecting them in the semi-light of a works loo cubicle so could be wrong...what an attractive image I paint...lol) so who knows?

CD28 and 12-14DPO now so not long to wait until something happens...or not...


----------



## Premomt

Well I will be thinking about you too Jmac! Hopefully the twinges you are having are growing pains!


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> got another :bfn: on a FR im either 9dpo or 11dpo :cry:

Claire I'm 8-9DPO and I got a :bfn:, going to hold out until Thursday to test again thats if :witch: doesn't come first. Maybe your more on the 9DPO also. Plenty of time yet for both of us but I am like you and feeling negative all the time. 

It CD 28 and I haven't had much symptoms. I still have tender bbs and I had to throw out soup that I was making this morning for lunch as it was making me gag. Although I think there may have been something wrong with the veg. It spelt like a cold tea bag to me. 

I am also get twinges, tingling sensations and as if bubbles are going through my stomach. 

Premomt, I'm sending lots of sticky vibes to you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Well thought I would check inm and see how the rest of you are doing. IM CD5 so of course nothing to tell other then the :witch: is still here.

Premomt~ A lot of womenm experience brown spotting in early pregnancy, its old blood and it is normal. I hope it all works out for you. I was so excited when I saw your :bfp: ! Thats wonderful news, hang in there because it is normal to have spotting. In my 6th week or so I spotted for a day, and I had a healthy baby boy, so I am sure you are going to be okay. Have you seen a doc yet?

Sorry to hear about the rest of the :bfn: Common ladies, lets get some more good news!


----------



## Premomt

Conswayla~ Thanks! and yes I did see a doc at 11dpo. he was an arse, so I will not be going back to him. I do have another # of a different group of docs that are closer, and will be calling them very shortly. :smile: Thanks for the reassurance! The spotting has subsided and I think its due to all the PMT being sent my way!! 
Thanks gals!


----------



## morayo

hi gurls! premomt really glad to see ur bfp, i wouldnt worry about the spotting its the baby getting real cozy! af is yet to come for me but im feeling shes right round the corner, being having some vivid dreams of late and i think the flu i had coming has subsided. thank God. all ladies tht got bfn it aint over till af shows up so keep up the pma!


----------



## snugglebot

YEAH Premom-t, I am so excited for you!


----------



## snugglebot

I have had no cramps yet, and no spotting. So I thinking my AF might be late, simply because I had the flu and may have delayed things...Of course you all know what I am secretly thinking as well ;) ....we shall see, its due tomorrow or Wed. Tomorrow should at the very least be my spotting day, since it didn't start today. 

But mother nature has a cruel way of tricking us ladies, doesn't she....


----------



## jmac

Welll, I suddenly caved this morning and did a test on a Tesco cheapy. Now, this was a big mistake as it was a) a cheap test which failed on me before when I defo was pg, b) never going to pick up when testing early (AF due tomorrow) and c) I didn't use the first wee of the day (never sure if this makes a difference or not but I guess when testing early it perhaps would).

Anyway, it was (predictably) a BFN and now I am all fed up. Why oh why did I do it?

Focussing on there being no AF, no real sign of AF and until that happens having some hope.

Mad, mad, mad at self...


----------



## claire99991

jmac so sorry about the BFN!! its not over just yet thou like you said those tests are far from reliable. Keeping fingers crossed for you xxx

10dpo - i have period cramps not due till friday CP is low and have lower back pain. I thought cos i ovulated 2 days later i would come on 2 days late but its not gonna happen i dont think. Is it possible to ovulate later and still get your period when you were meant to??? im all confused anyway all i know is im not preg! so as soon as af arrives i will buy more preeseed, ov sticks and get myself a new plan of action!

xx


----------



## Premomt

:hugs: keep up the PMA gals, it does wonders for the soul!


----------



## morayo

pma!pma!pma! yeah


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well I am on CD29 9/10 DPO

My BBT rose today which I was glad of because it made a slight dip yesterday and now I am having some spotting. TMI - I noticed I had a small amt brownish cm when I was at work and when I got home, went to loo and wiped the tissue was pinkish. I do have symptoms that I am getting AF but it is too early. If I get a full flow tomorrow that means my LP is 9-10 days long and that is not good and it also made this cycle 29 days. My cycles are always around 30-31 days long. 

Anyway, I'll let you all know tomorrow if :witch: shows and then that will be me out.


----------



## Premomt

could be implant spotting you know!


----------



## jmac

Premomt's right - it could well be implantation bleeding. Keep the faith!

Premomt - did your spotting subside?

No more indications from me as to whether AF is on her way for tomorrow or not. Boobs throbbing and aching away but who knows?


----------



## Premomt

Not as of this morning. Still brownish cm. But no red or pink! :dust:!!!


----------



## jmac

Woo hooooooooo! Looking good hun.

I was talking to a good friend today who had her first baby last May. She was one of the lucky few who got pg on her second cycle but didn't realise for ages as she spotted at both implantation and then again a week or so later when her period would have been due. Took her a few more weeks of thinking she felt a bit odd (she's very laid back and dippy - nothing like us obsesseors!) before she did a test etc and sure enough it was +ve. Strange thing is that she then had a bit of a spotting every month when her period would have been but baby was completely healthy and is now a happy eight monther.

Proof that we're all different I suppose.


----------



## claire99991

Well i have come home from work early tonight lied on the couch feeling like i need to be sick any min i also have stabbing pains in my stomach so i think its just a bug thats going around :( great eh, :( 

good luck irish eyes sounds v much like a implantation bleed woooo how exciting xxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Premomt said:


> could be implant spotting you know!

I am hoping that is what it is. fx'd


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck Irish Eyes! Keep us updated! which I know you will.

I did start mild spotting today - normal for the day before AF. Only very mild cramps though so I am hoping that if my AF comes, that atleast it will be an "easy" one on me. I have very heavy periods, with bad cramps and headaches and being on the road for longer than expected I am not looking forward to the prospect of suffering. So I am fairly happy with the results of today either way. 

I adjusted my charts a bit by removing one of my earliest recorded dates. I hadn't been sure about the exact date of my cd1 last march, and being that it was 33 days, and I never had another cycle that long, the longest was 31, I decided to delete it to see how it affected things, and it reduced my average cycle to 29 days. Now of course that means I am a day late, but 30 day cycles aren't uncommon for me and if AF arrives tomorrow it will be interesting to see how that affects the average again. It might go to 30 days. Not a huge deal, but since I calculate my ov based on the calendar - not BBT since I am a mouth breather - a day or two may be important.

Anyways, that is my rant for the day.


----------



## pinkbow

fx'd for ya hun...ill be 1 day late as of tomoro...i like the sound of that...hehe :dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

CD30 10/11 DPO

No sign of the :witch: but early days. Its just that I only getting spotting one day before AF and then it goes light the next (tmi-well it shows red anyway). But I did have a temp drop today again!!! To 36.60 which takes me smack on the coverline so that doesn't look good. Hoping it is an implantation dip and hoping it will rise again tomorrow. I am having cramps today with slight backache and I feel as if someone has punched me in the stomach. 

Early days yet, if anything happens later today I will let you all know.


----------



## claire99991

Felt sick all night, (probs a bug) felt like my bottom of my tummy is heavy and it feels hard when i push it right at th bottom (probs period) got cramps today (period cramps) so why am i just torturing myself hoping that there is still a chance im preg! :( I dont want to get my hopes up cos the fall is just gonna be bigger but i carnt help it. Oh god i hate the 2WW


----------



## jmac

Ladies, she got me...


----------



## claire99991

well i have EWCM this always happens just before my period, Looks like i will get AF on time (even though i was pretty sure i ovulated 2 days later than normal) so maybe i didnt actually ovulate at all. Might go to the docs next week as the next cycl will be the 8th TTC and bearing in mind before that the only contreception i used was condoms so my body hasnt had to get used to being of the pill or whatever ill go along and see what they say. :( :(


----------



## claire99991

jmac :( im so sorry :( :(


----------



## Premomt

Sorry jmac :hugs: hope she goes easy on ya.
Irish and claire I am really rooting for u!!! Pmt and :dust: from me to you!!

I've cut myself off of checking my cp and cm internally as of today. I think I was irritating my cervix and that was y I was spotting. So- we will see if it settles down now that I am not poking around in there.
I think it also has something to do with me exerting myself. Like when I work it shows up more. But I can't not work!! What a catch 22..

In other news my cat has been super clingy the past week or so. So I would say take notice of your pets in the tww. They can tell u some things.

GL ladies!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

As this day is going on I am more and more convinced that this spotting is the start of the :witch:. The brownish spotting has got heavier and I think I notice light red when I wiped -tmi. I am also getting cramps. I know its not over until full flow but I can't see that being too far away. However, I am getting really funny tingling sensations in my stomach. 

Premomt, my little dog is alway clingy to me so it would be really hard to tell. He's so spoilt, lol.


----------



## claire99991

my dog is like my shadow as well lol although when i was preg the 1st time and had a big bump he used to snuggle right into the bump so cute x


----------



## morayo

hey ladies! u are not going to beleive this pls check the announcements section


----------



## morayo

claire pls dnt give up i also beleived af would show up anytime soon but she didnt, also i didnt bother with cp or cm this morn as i used too i just relaxed did my part by bding as i felt appropriate and prayed about the rest! irish sorry to hear about the spotting do u think it cld be implantation?


----------



## Irish_eyes

morayo said:


> hey ladies! u are not going to beleive this pls check the announcements section

:happydance: :bfp: :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS HUN! 

:hug:


----------



## Premomt

Woo hoo morayo!!!! Congrats!


----------



## claire99991

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


well done hunni !!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :bfp: :bfp:


u so deserve it xxx


----------



## jmac

Congratulations Morayo! 

Well done all you girls who've pulled it off this month. There's been a good success rate!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry that :witch: got you jmac, come join my new cycle buddies I started!.......there is always next month, we will get there yet!

Congrats Morayo!!! Thats wonderful news, we sure did see a lot of :bfp: this month, way to go ladies!!!

:hug:


----------



## jmac

Conswayla M, I'm on my way. See in you the next cycle! CD1 and here I come!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I'm out too.

TMI (sorry) - went to the loo, there was no sign of any red blood at this point but I felt a little constipated (sorry) and after trying I noticed quite a bit of red blood in the bowl. 

So the :witch: has got me :cry: I am still get tingling sensations in my stomach and feeling quite sick tonight. 

I know this is quite silly to ask but after all that spotting yeterday and today and the real thing at 10pm. Would I class today as CD1?


----------



## Premomt

:hugs: sorry to hear it irish. And yes today is day 1. Go get your :drunk: on!


----------



## claire99991

Day 1 is today for you hunni xx so so sorry she got you damn her i will be joining you tomoz or friday


----------



## snugglebot

Sory Jmac and irish eyes. Congrats Morayo! 

Any news claire?

I took a test yesterday - since it was a day off my average, I thought I waited enough and my will power had fizzeld. But it was a BFN. 

I only had very light spotting this morning and nothing the rest of the day. I was pretty sure aF would start today a) because I had my one day of spotting, on an avg 29 day cycle, it would mean this cycle was only 1 day longer than average and b) I had spotting in the morning, expecting the heavy flow to hit. 

But of course, today being CD31, a day late, I am now dying for a test, stupid me for using up my only one and I won't be able to get one until a few more days -atleast until ..gosh I don't even know. . Ah well, I guess it will save me some money in case it is only 
just a late AF this month...I am travelling and things go out of wack sometimes. But the curiosity is going to keep me up tonight FOR SURE! *sigh* 

TWW sucks.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am not going to count yesterday as Day 1 because I haven't seen any red blood since. I have just be spotting lightly. This morning it's back to brownish cm and there is hardly anything there. However, my skin is breaking out and I am gassy with feelings as if I have AF so I still think its on its way. To be on the sure side I did a FRER this morning and it was a :bfn:

Just have to gear myself up for next cycle and I am going to get that beanie.

I AM GOING TO GET MY VALENTINE'S :bfp:


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot - well the longer it stays away the better hun!! lets keep our fingers crossed ( i never got a positive bfp with my daughter until 18dpo, 14dpo it was negative) so your deffo not out till the witch arrives, keep us posted!

As for me no period but not due till 2moz and i never come early, i might get a bit of spotting today sum months i do sum i dont, i predict i will get AF tomorow at around 2 in the afternoon! although obv i hope it stays away, have mild period pain today :(


----------



## claire99991

Well blood stained CM today guess i know whats coming now then for sure :( i knew but always hold out a bit of hope. I have no idea when or even IF i ovulated this month now as i was sure i ovulated 2 days later so my period should have come 2 days later, Ah well.


----------



## morayo

hey ladies thanks so much for all the support u gave me. it means so much to me. funny thing is that this i sthe month i least thot i would get my bfp but it happened.i didnt even try as much as ive done othe rmonths the only thing i did more than usual was pray! so ladies lets add some old fashioned prayer to the pma. it really does work! if u dnt mind i still want to hang around u guys to see how y'll are doing, valentine is a really good time to get bfp.wink wink!some smep may also work!i didnt use preseed or anything but i did buy a new sort of pregnacare which was supposed to make cm really hospitable so that may have helped some. baby dust to y'll. heres to val bfps for the rest of us and successful full term births for those who have got bfp! amen!


----------



## snugglebot

Well my AF came today and she is making up for lost time! 

The day started off with a bit of spotting and a horrible headache, so I found a drug store, took a test, BFN and so went off to work. While in my meeting, I felt the infamous cramps and immediately went to the washroom and I just caught her. I'm feeling ok with it, as I wouldn't let myself get too excited since I have been travelling (similar to last month actually) and so I knew it was probably throwing things off a bit. 

I plugged in the new data into mymonthlycycles - since I don't BBT, fertility friend doesn't offer much for me. Anyways, my new average is 30 days - no surprise there. But that means my AF is due valentines day... not sure if I am excited about that because I am not convinced getting pregnant will be easy for me (I am suspecting my husband has a lower sperm count based on the list of factors that contribute and the many that he can check off - he won't get checked yet though) and so that means I will be probably on the flow on valentines day... boo..unless she is late again..but I don't want that either. She should come when she is supposed to. 

This being late stuff is torture. Worse than the 2ww.

Anyways, I am debating whether to take the next month off and give myself and hubby a break or not. I did buy the OPK set for the first time. Maybe I will give it one last go to atleast see if the avg 14 days is appropriate assumption for me or not. 

Anyways see the remaining ladies in Feb. Gonna get our valentines BFP??! HOPEFULLY


----------

